# Car rental locations for WDW...



## goofy4tink

Think it might be a good idea to have one area where we can give a listing of car rental counters that impact WDW guests. So, with that in mind, anyone is welcome to add to the listing...please give the company name, where it is located and how it is accessed by WDW guests.
I would rather keep this thread to this type subject matter. This is not the place to ask about codes, how much people are paying, etc.
Thanks all.....


----------



## OKW Lover

Avis has an office in the Hilton directly across the street from Down Town Disney.  Basic Info is:

General Web Site: www.avis.com
Address: 1751 Hotel Plaza Blvd Lake Buena Vista, FL, 32830 , 
Local Phone: (1) 407-827-2847. 
Location Code: LB3, 
Hours of Operation: Sun - Sat 7:30 AM - 6:00 PM

Its a short walk across the street from DTD so you could take a Disney bus to DTD and walk over.  They sometimes have a shuttle available to pick you up or drop you off before/after.  Call to find out if its available that day.


----------



## OKW Lover

Dollar has a location in the Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort near Down Town Disney.  Easy walking distance from the DTD bus stop.  Info is:

General web site: www.dollar.com
Address: 1850 HOTEL PLAZA BOULEVARD, LAKE BUENA VISTA, FL 32830
Local Phone: 407-583-8000


----------



## WizardLarz

Alamo is Directly onsite. 1st at the Swan at the EPCOT Resort area.  2nd at the Car Care Center/ Hess Gas station leaving the Magic Kingdom.  You can get picked-up from any Disney Resort.  Sorry I do not have the addresses.


----------



## OKW Lover

National has a location at the Dolphin Resort:

Generic Web Site: www.nationalcar.com
Local address: 1500 Epcot Resort Blvd, Orlando, FL 1.7 mi SW
toll free national number: (888) 826-6890


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

All major car rental companies have locations on or near the Walt Disney World property, with pick-up and drop-off at your WDW resort hotel. I've had excellent service and cars from National at the WDW Dolphin, but I would not suggest limiting the choice to National and Alamo, despite their "official" status at WDW.

For example, Hertz has locations at around a dozen hotels in the general vicinity of Walt Disney World. (Some, but probably not all, of them all have shuttles.) Hertz also has a free-standing Disney-Kissimmee location on Hwy 192 just south of Disney's Animal Kingdom. It specializes in service to WDW resort guests:

Hertz - Disney World Kissimmee
7471 West Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway
Kissimmee, Florida 34747-1723
Phone: 407 396-2800
Location Type: Corporate
Hours of Operation: 0730-1700 7 Days​
If you are loyal to a particular car rental company or you qualify for a good discount code through your employer or other affiliation, visit the website (or call the toll-free number) of that car rental company website.

Here are a few suggestions:

As the city, specify "Lake Buena Vista" or "Walt Disney World" (not Orlando) to bring up locations on or near WDW property.

Be sure to check the hours. Unlike busy airport locations, local car rental locations have limited hours.

The location information on the website might tell you how they handle pick-ups and drop-offs, but it would still be worth making a quick phone call to the location.

Although this thread is great idea, keep in mind that locations and hours will change over time.

It's worth trying different companies, different locations, and different legitimate discount codes to find a good price.

The location that's closest to your resort may not be the most convenient one if you have to wait to be picked up anyway.


----------



## goofy4tink

WizardLarz said:


> Alamo is Directly onsite. 1st at the Swan at the EPCOT Resort area.  2nd at the Car Care Center/ Hess Gas station leaving the Magic Kingdom.  You can get picked-up from any Disney Resort.  Sorry I do not have the addresses.



Actually, Alamo is at the Dolphin, with National. There is no car rental at the Swan.


----------



## skelooch

Alamo is also located at the Buena Vista Palace Hotel, also in the DTD area and right across the street from SSR. Location code is ORLR73, address is 1900 E. Buena Vista Dr. Local Phone 407-827-6363, hours Sun/Sat 8:00am to 5:45pm


----------



## MAYNARDS99

Budget has a location in the Doubletree near Down Town Disney. Easy walking distance from the Down Town Disney bus stop, or use pick up service.

General web site: www.budget.com
Address: 2305 HOTEL PLAZA BOULEVARD, LAKE BUENA VISTA, FL 32830-8439
Local Phone: 407-827-6089

Location code: M03

Hours:
Sat-Sun 800-1700
Mon-Fri  800-1800


----------



## ceecee

Does the Car Care Center have a shuttle to take you back to the resort?  Is Alamo only at one hotel?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

ceecee said:


> Does the Car Care Center have a shuttle to take you back to the resort?  Is Alamo only at one hotel?


It's not a Car Care Center shuttle; it's an Alamo/National shuttle.

Call Alamo/National to schedule complimentary shuttle service between your WDW resort and the Car Center Center at last one hour before you want to be picked up. When you return the car during operating hours, the complimentary shuttle will take you back to your WDW resort.

On WDW property, Alamo is at the Walt Disney Dolphin Resort (ORLR74), the Shades Of Green Armed Forces Recreation Center Resort (ORLR82), the LXR Buena Vista Palace Hotel (ORLR73), and the Walt Disney World Car Care Center (ORLR72).


----------



## gmeh1

ceecee said:


> Does the Car Care Center have a shuttle to take you back to the resort?  Is Alamo only at one hotel?



Alamo/national  is also at shades of green.


----------



## Lewisc

Some places show Hertz as having a desk at Shades of Green.  Hertz is no longer at SoG.  As mentioned by pp Alamo/National are now at Shades of Green.


----------



## mousefan73

Question about the Alamo location at the Dolphin.
I just changed my drop-off for this location. At alamo.com it said that this locatin is closed for my drop-.off time ( 5pm) and to ask for instructions at the pick-up counter..

1. Are they really closed that early on Sept 3rd
2. What could these instructions be?? I am trying to keep it simple and I hope they dont direct me to the Car Care to drop off!! That was my original drop-off but since we have a ADR in Epcot, Dolphin is perfect.

thanks


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

mousefan73 said:


> Question about the Alamo location at the Dolphin.
> I just changed my drop-off for this location. At alamo.com it said that this locatin is closed for my drop-.off time ( 5pm) and to ask for instructions at the pick-up counter..
> 
> 1. Are they really closed that early on Sept 3rd
> 2. What could these instructions be?? I am trying to keep it simple and I hope they dont direct me to the Car Care to drop off!! That was my original drop-off but since we have a ADR in Epcot, Dolphin is perfect.
> 
> thanks



Alamo at the Walt Disney Dolphin is open daily from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

The way that rental car returns work at Walt Disney Dolphin is that you leave your Alamo (or National) car with valet parking. The valet parking attendant fills out a form noting the mileage and fuel level. (Make sure the attendant understands that you are returning the car, not just having it parked.) At the Dolphin, you return your car at valet parking regardless of whether the Alamo/National counter is open or closed.

The next morning, when the Alamo/National staff returns, they'll close out your bill and email a receipt to you.

Depending on when you rented the car, you might pay for an extra day. For example, if you arrive at MCO and rent a car there at 6:00 p.m. on a Tuesday, and you return it at the Dolphin at 5:00 p.m. on a Tuesday a week later, your car will be checked in at 8:00 a.m. on Wednesday, so you'll pay for 8 days, not 7 days.

This return process is not unique to the Dolphin. The usual practice for after-hours returns, regardless of the car rental company and location, is that the rental is closed out when the office reopens the next day. The only difference is that at most locations you park your car and put the keys in a slot rather than going to valet parking.

For more information about car rentals and returns at the Dolphin, call (888) 826-6893 or (407) 934-4930.


----------



## RaySharpton

Does anyone have advice for me for a one way car rental from Atlanta, Georgia to Walt Disney World.

My situation is that I don't think that my 23 year old car will make another 450 mile trip.

When I do drive my car from Atlanta to WDW, I always just park my car and exclusively use my own mobility scooter to get around my whole vacation using WDW Bus, boat launches, monorail, and sidewalk transportation to get from one place to another.

I don't routinely rent a car.   The last time I rented a car was years ago to use while my car needed maintenance while I needed transportation to work and back home.

I have looked at the information above.

I have seached online for oneway rentals and I have not been very happy with the cost.

I do like that WDW has a Car Center that will shuttle me back and forth to my WDW resort.

But in Atlanta, Alamo only departs from the Atlanta International Airport.

I guess that I have only used Enterprise Car Rental that picks me up and drops me off for the very few times that I have had to rent in Atlanta, Georgia.

Any suggestions or experiences for anyone?    

I would appreciate any insight.

On another note, I do not fly airlines.   The trains just take too long.   Bus is possible, but the mobility scooter and luggage and time may be an issue.

I'll keep researching, but I sure could use some suggestions.


----------



## goofy4tink

Hi Ray...sorry this got overlooked.
Not sure I can be much help. Have you priced out round trip costs??? They might be better.
Or heck...maybe it's time to replace that 23 y/o car!!! I doubt it owes you much. Try checking out Mousesavers website....Mary has a bunch of great rental car info, as well as some decent codes that can be used by most people.
Hope it all works out for you my friend!!! And stay healthy...I want a Ray hug in  Dec!!!!


----------



## RaySharpton

goofy4tink said:


> Hi Ray...sorry this got overlooked.
> Not sure I can be much help. Have you priced out round trip costs??? They might be better.
> Or heck...maybe it's time to replace that 23 y/o car!!! I doubt it owes you much. Try checking out Mousesavers website....Mary has a bunch of great rental car info, as well as some decent codes that can be used by most people.
> Hope it all works out for you my friend!!! And stay healthy...I want a Ray hug in Dec!!!!


 
No worries.    I can't wait to see you again and give you a hug, too.   I'll be at the Swan and BWV, too, if you ever need a car to use.

I found an excellent local mechanic on Angie's List and they fixed my car at a reasonable price and ready to drive the 450 miles down to WDW.

Thank you for your reply.

I have been trying for years to get my head around how to do three things at one time.

I need a SUV/minivan and internal scooter lift and a new mobility scooter and they must all fit together.    The mobility scooter has to fit on the lift and the lift has to fit inside the rear of the sub/minivan.

I have narrowed down the choices of two lifts and two mobility scooters, but I am having trouble choosing a vehicle, because I always wanted an Prius for my last car and that definitely won't work.

I just want the vehicle to be a solid performer and environmental in terms of gas, etc..

Oh well.   At least I can make one more trip down to WDW this December.

I can't wait to see you again.   I miss you.


----------



## goofy4tink

RaySharpton said:


> No worries.    I can't wait to see you again and give you a hug, too.   I'll be at the Swan and BWV, too, if you ever need a car to use.
> 
> I found an excellent local mechanic on Angie's List and they fixed my car at a reasonable price and ready to drive the 450 miles down to WDW.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I have been trying for years to get my head around how to do three things at one time.
> 
> I need a SUV/minivan and internal scooter lift and a new mobility scooter and they must all fit together.    The mobility scooter has to fit on the lift and the lift has to fit inside the rear of the sub/minivan.
> 
> I have narrowed down the choices of two lifts and two mobility scooters, but I am having trouble choosing a vehicle, because I always wanted an Prius for my last car and that definitely won't work.
> 
> I just want the vehicle to be a solid performer and environmental in terms of gas, etc..
> 
> Oh well.   At least I can make one more trip down to WDW this December.
> 
> I can't wait to see you again.   I miss you.


I'm so happy you got the car fixed.  Don't want to be worrying about you breaking down along the way to the happiest place in the world!!!
Safe travels...see you in Dec!!! And keep trying to figure out the right vehicle fit for you and your 'stuff'!!!


----------



## DisneyGuess

If you drop your car off at the Dolphin (Alamo) before the office is open, is there still a shuttle to bring my husband back to POR? Even if their office is closed?
It may be better to rent from a company that is near DTD so he can catch a bus back. Never been to the Dolphin, is it close to DTD?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

DisneyGuess said:


> If you drop your car off at the Dolphin (Alamo) before the office is open, is there still a shuttle to bring my husband back to POR? Even if their office is closed?
> It may be better to rent from a company that is near DTD so he can catch a bus back. Never been to the Dolphin, is it close to DTD?


I've rented and returned at National/Alamo at the Walt Disney World Disney Dolphin Resort several times. I'm not aware that they offer shuttle service, although, now that I think about, they probably do. But, if it's like typical rental car counters at hotels, the rental car shuttle service is limited to the rental car counter hours of operation.

The National/Alamo hours at the WDW Dolphin are 7 days a week from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

There's WDW Transportation bus service from the WDW Dolphin to MK, DAK, DTD, and the two water parks. There are boats and walkways to Epcot (International Gateway) and DHS.

Instead of trying to get a shuttle back to POR in the morning before the office opens, it might be easier for your husband to return the car in the morning and go directly to whatever park you plan to visit that day (and meet you there), without having to take a shuttle back to POR.

At the WDW Dolphin, you always return your rental car through valet parking, regardless of the whether the counter is open or closed. If you return when the counter is closed, your official return time is the next morning when the counter reopens.

The WDW Dolphin is not at DTD. It's essentially between Epcot (International Gateway) and DHS.

For more information, you can make a phone call:

National Car Rental at Disney Dolphin Resort (ORLR13)
1500 Epcot Resort Blvd
Orlando, FL 32830
(888)826-6890 ext:MAIN
(407)934-4930 ext:LOCAL


----------



## DisneyGuess

Thank you! That makes a lot more sense than him trying to get back to POR. We're going to Epcot that 1st morning, so he can drop it at 8am & then hop the Dolphins bus to Epcot! 
Alamo is cheaper than National, by about $10, so I think that's who we'lll go with! 
Thanks again!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyGuess said:


> Thank you! That makes a lot more sense than him trying to get back to POR. We're going to Epcot that 1st morning, so he can drop it at 8am & then hop the Dolphins bus to Epcot! goodvibes



From the Dolphin he will just walk or take the boat to Epcot's International Gateway.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

DisneyGuess said:


> Thank you! That makes a lot more sense than him trying to get back to POR. We're going to Epcot that 1st morning, so he can drop it at 8am & then hop the Dolphins bus to Epcot!


There is no bus from the WDW Dolphin to Epcot. There's a boat to Epcot's International Gateway, but it makes two stops on the way, so it's faster to walk to the International Gateway.

Your bus from POR will go to the front entrance to Epcot. There is no bus service to the International Gateway. So you and your husband will arrive at different entrances.


----------



## DisneyGuess

Horace Horsecollar said:


> There is no bus from the WDW Dolphin to Epcot. There's a boat to Epcot's International Gateway, but it makes two stops on the way, so it's faster to walk to the International Gateway.
> 
> Your bus from POR will go to the front entrance to Epcot. There is no bus service to the International Gateway. So you and your husband will arrive at different entrances.



That's fine, we're planning on eating at the France QS breakfast that morning, so he can just meet us there!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

OKW Lover said:


> From the Dolphin he will just walk or take the boat to Epcot's International Gateway.


Perfect!


----------



## gracer9977

Helpful info we are going to need.  Going to rent for the first time on our next trip.


----------



## mcj79

Hi!  Hoping for some help from the Disney World car rental vets!  We are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  We would like to rent a car to go over to the coast on Saturday April 27.    We will be in Epcot the day before Friday & our resort is considered to be in the Epcot area.

I was wondering what car pick up location is closest to my resort &/or the Epcot park. We may need to drop it off after hours &/or take a park break to go pick it up.  I would love to not lose to much time or money doing this!  So a spot near Epcot would be ideal with Disney Transport would be ideal.

Because we are needing to get a early start on Saturday I was thinking about getting the car the night before. (This way I could pack it that night & sleep a bit later. Though a early morning pick up might be possible depending on the hours) If I get it the night before I can park it for free park at our resort? Will I need a parking pass or something?  Can I get this at check-in, or drop by on my way back from getting the car? 

I was thinking about either doing a after hours drop off.. not sure how late we will be out on Saturday or dropping it off Sunday morning before out 10:30am breakfast at the Poly Resort. (again another reason to be close to Epcot / monorail drop off spot.) 

ideas?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

mcj79 said:


> Because we are needing to get a early start on Saturday I was thinking about getting the car the night before. (This way I could pack it that night & sleep a bit later.


The various car rental locations on or near WDW property have limited hours of operation. You're likely to find closing times between 4:00 p.m. and 6:00 p.m. So getting your car the afternoon before is an option, but getting it the night before is not (unless you find a WDW-area car rental location with unusually long hours).



mcj79 said:


> If I get it the night before I can park it for free park at our resort? Will I need a parking pass or something?  Can I get this at check-in, or drop by on my way back from getting the car?


When you check in at your resort, ask for a parking pass. Even if you'll only use it for a few hours at your resort, a few hours for free parking at a theme park, or not at all, you might as well get it. It costs nothing and only adds two seconds to your check-in time.

Be sure to read this whole thread carefully. I think it will answer your questions.


----------



## HappyArtist

Is there a car rental place you get your car at Disney, but return it at the airport?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

HappyArtist said:


> Is there a car rental place you get your car at Disney, but return it at the airport?


Any of the major companies that are also at the airport -- including Hertz, National, Alamo, Avis, and Enterprise -- will let you rent on or near Disney property and return at MCO.

Your reservation must identify your pick-up and drop-off location.

You may find the rate to be different than picking up and dropping off at the same place. Some coupon codes will be invalid. And, with some rate codes, your reservation may show a per-mile cost (instead of unlimited free miles) or a drop-off fee.

Then again, you may find the cost to be essentially the same as renting and returning at the same place.

Shop around and try different rate codes and coupon codes.

It's very convenient to use such a one-way rental if you want to do something else for a few days after checking out from Walt Disney World but before flying home.


----------



## mcj79

I've been reading this forum but have not found my answer just yet... 



Horace Horsecollar said:


> All major car rental companies have locations on or near the Walt Disney World property, with pick-up and drop-off at your WDW resort hotel.



If we have car reservation with Alamo at the Dolphin we set a 8am pick up.  We are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  Does any one know how early the rental car shuttle will they pick you up?  
If they won't pick us up early are there any other ways to get to the Dolphin with out   entering the parks or paying for a taxi before 8am?  

On the other end what is the closest location or route to catch a bus back to our resort or to Downtown Disney without entering the parks?  We will be dropping the car off after hours so there will be no rental car shuttles running.


----------



## goofy4tink

mcj79 said:


> I've been reading this forum but have not found my answer just yet...
> 
> 
> 
> If we have car reservation with Alamo at the Dolphin we set a 8am pick up.  We are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  Does any one know how early the rental car shuttle will they pick you up?
> If they won't pick us up early are there any other ways to get to the Dolphin with out   entering the parks or paying for a taxi before 8am?
> 
> On the other end what is the closest location or route to catch a bus back to our resort or to Downtown Disney without entering the parks?  We will be dropping the car off after hours so there will be no rental car shuttles running.



There are no shuttles running to, and from, the Dolphin. As I mentioned in another thread, you can get a ride when you are renting at the Car Care Center. But not from the Dolphin. You can use DHS as a transfer point.


----------



## mcj79

goofy4tink said:


> There are no shuttles running to, and from, the Dolphin. As I mentioned in another thread, you can get a ride when you are renting at the Car Care Center. But not from the Dolphin. You can use DHS as a transfer point.



I have gotten mixed information about the transportation to/from the different car rental places on the different threads/forums.  
So, I did what I should have done in the first place... I called the Dolphin & Disney Car Care Center directly. 

Per the Dolphin there is no 'Alamo/National Shuttles' the Dolphin Car pick up. I mentioned out concerns about getting to the Dolphin in the morning & equally getting back in the evening if we were at the DCC. 
She recommended picking up at the DCC and dropping off with the Dolphin in the evening.  
I explained that we tried to reserve that way on line (pick up at one place & drop off at the other)  but website nearly doubles the reservation price for this option.  
She said yes it does that online but, now that we have reservation we can do this with out any extra charge!  I called the DCC to double check.. and they said yes, magically we can now pick up at one and drop at the other without any extra fee! 

So, I guess as long as this holds true it is better to reserve for one location on line and make the changes in person and save the money!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

mcj79 said:


> I have gotten mixed information about the transportation to/from the different car rental places on the different threads/forums.
> So, I did what I should have done in the first place... I called the Dolphin & Disney Car Care Center directly.
> 
> Per the Dolphin there is no 'Alamo/National Shuttles' the Dolphin Car pick up. I mentioned out concerns about getting to the Dolphin in the morning & equally getting back in the evening if we were at the DCC.
> She recommended picking up at the DCC and dropping off with the Dolphin in the evening.
> I explained that we tried to reserve that way on line (pick up at one place & drop off at the other)  but website nearly doubles the reservation price for this option.
> She said yes it does that online but, now that we have reservation we can do this with out any extra charge!  I called the DCC to double check.. and they said yes, magically we can now pick up at one and drop at the other without any extra fee!
> 
> So, I guess as long as this holds true it is better to reserve for one location on line and make the changes in person and save the money!



*Thank you! This is very helpful info!

Have a WONDERFUL Anniversary & Birthday celebration.....see, the Magic is starting already!*


----------



## choppee

what about those of us who are riding the train? is there anyone who can tell me what car rentals may be near the train station in orlando? or kissimmee? love to hear some ideas. if there is a rental car location near the train station, we won't have to take a taxi to some random place nearby without knowing which one is closest....thanks!


----------



## Disney Cat

Horace Horsecollar said:


> I've rented and returned at National/Alamo at the Walt Disney World Disney Dolphin Resort several times.
> 
> The National/Alamo hours at the WDW Dolphin are 7 days a week from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
> 
> At the WDW Dolphin, you always return your rental car through valet parking, regardless of the whether the counter is open or closed. If you return when the counter is closed, your official return time is the next morning when the counter reopens.
> 
> For more information, you can make a phone call:
> 
> National Car Rental at Disney Dolphin Resort (ORLR13)
> 1500 Epcot Resort Blvd
> Orlando, FL 32830
> (888)826-6890 ext:MAIN
> (407)934-4930 ext:LOCAL



Hey HH!

Thank you for all the great information!  Seriously, this thread and YOU, HH,  are a lifesaver!  My family is meeting at WDW for a family gathering vacation in December, and I was a bit concerned about trying to meet at the airport to a) rent a car and b) have multiple drivers on the rental agreement.  However, after reading this thread, I find that there is a National Car Rental location at the Dolphin, right next store to our resort, the Beach Club Villas!  How convenient!  We can all take the Disney Magical Express in from MCO, then the following day, we can walk over to the Dolphin and rent a car!

I have one question, though, that someone here may be able to answer.  If not, I will happily call National with the (407) 934-4930 number Horace Horsecollar provided.  Do you know if National has an 'Emerald Aisle' at the Dolphin resort?  The advantage to renting from National at the airport and enrolling in their 'Emerald Club'  (it is free to join): one can reserve a compact car and then choose ANY available car on the Emerald aisle and pay the compact price!  I frequently reserve a compact car, then, if my traveling party is more than five adults, I will drive off with an SUV and only pay the compact price, which can be a substantial savings!  

So, I was wondering, is the National rental location at the Dolphin large enough to choose one's car, or do they only have the reservation car available?  Does anyone know?  

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney Cat said:


> I have one question, though, that someone here may be able to answer.  If not, I will happily call National with the (407) 934-4930 number Horace Horsecollar provided.  Do you know if National has an 'Emerald Aisle' at the Dolphin resort?



I don't have any first-hand experience there but I really doubt they have Emerald Aisle at the Dolphin.  Its really just a minimalist car rental desk, not a full-fledged facility.


----------



## SleepyatDVC

Disney Cat said:


> Hey HH!
> 
> Thank you for all the great information!  Seriously, this thread and YOU, HH,  are a lifesaver!  My family is meeting at WDW for a family gathering vacation in December, and I was a bit concerned about trying to meet at the airport to a) rent a car and b) have multiple drivers on the rental agreement.  However, after reading this thread, I find that there is a National Car Rental location at the Dolphin, right next store to our resort, the Beach Club Villas!  How convenient!  We can all take the Disney Magical Express in from MCO, then the following day, we can walk over to the Dolphin and rent a car!
> 
> I have one question, though, that someone here may be able to answer.  If not, I will happily call National with the (407) 934-4930 number Horace Horsecollar provided.  Do you know if National has an 'Emerald Aisle' at the Dolphin resort?  The advantage to renting from National at the airport and enrolling in their 'Emerald Club'  (it is free to join): one can reserve a compact car and then choose ANY available car on the Emerald aisle and pay the compact price!  I frequently reserve a compact car, then, if my traveling party is more than five adults, I will drive off with an SUV and only pay the compact price, which can be a substantial savings!
> 
> So, I was wondering, is the National rental location at the Dolphin large enough to choose one's car, or do they only have the reservation car available?  Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks again for all the info!



They assign a car for you at the Dolphin, no Emerald Aisle or choosing from inventory. Sorry.


----------



## Aljo

Anyone know if Enterprise at Royal Plaza has a drop box?  We were thinking of dropping off the car sometime at night having dinner at DTD and taking the bus back to our disney resort.  Is Royal Plaza far from the DTD buses?

Thought it would be more feasible than returning it the following morning, if we were to drop it off the next morning, would they give my husband a ride to epcot or do they only take you back to your resort?


----------



## WishingMom

So glad I was referred to ths stickie.  Trying to decide if its more feasible to rent a car for one day.  DD wants to got to the Florida Mall for a morning of shopping.  Would it be better to rent a car and drive ourselves, or take a tai from Pop Century.  I'm not sure how fas the mall is or how much a cab will cost?  Thoughts?


----------



## OKW Lover

WishingMom said:


> So glad I was referred to ths stickie.  Trying to decide if its more feasible to rent a car for one day.  DD wants to got to the Florida Mall for a morning of shopping.  Would it be better to rent a car and drive ourselves, or take a tai from Pop Century.  I'm not sure how fas the mall is or how much a cab will cost?  Thoughts?



Renting a car is probably cheaper.  I'm guessing a cab for the Florida Mall would be ~$40 each way.


----------



## sjhanksaz

We got a good rate on a mini van with Amarican Rental Car.

They will even pick me up from my Disney Hotel and then take me back to get the van.  Then we will drop it off at MCO a week later for only an additional 20 bucks.

Worked out well cause we will not need a car for the first half of our vacation.


----------



## sunnkuma

Nice info. I got Enterprise full size for $16/day.


----------



## kris082668

Bump


----------



## TXMAMI

sunnkuma said:


> Nice info. I got Enterprise full size for $16/day.



How did you get the rental car so cheap? The cheapest I found was 50 bucks a day.


----------



## sjhanksaz

We got a Budget full size SUV for one week for $275 total.  We need room for 6 and mini vans were about 100 more.

At a Budget Rental location 4.3 miles from POP Century.  About a 20 dollar cab ride.

Not too bad for that size


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

Thanks for referring me to this thread HH. I've read through it and now think that maybe the Dolphin is the best place for us to rent from for our one night rental for SeaWorld.

I do still have a couple of questions though. 

Am I understanding that if we were to return the car at the Dolphin at say 7:30 am, we can literally walk to DHS? That's our park for the day, so that would be awesome! How far is it, or how long will it take to walk there?

And on the other end, to get the car the day before we will need to take a bus from our resort to DHS and walk over to get the car right? We are staying at POP if that makes any difference. 

If this is a small counter, and we HAVE to have a minivan (7 people) then is there a chance there won't be one there even if we've reserved one?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sjhanksaz

LetsDoDisney! said:


> Thanks for referring me to this thread HH. I've read through it and now think that maybe the Dolphin is the best place for us to rent from for our one night rental for SeaWorld.
> 
> I do still have a couple of questions though.
> 
> Am I understanding that if we were to return the car at the Dolphin at say 7:30 am, we can literally walk to DHS? That's our park for the day, so that would be awesome! How far is it, or how long will it take to walk there?
> 
> And on the other end, to get the car the day before we will need to take a bus from our resort to DHS and walk over to get the car right? We are staying at POP if that makes any difference.
> 
> If this is a small counter, and we HAVE to have a minivan (7 people) then is there a chance there won't be one there even if we've reserved one?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I have found this site very helpful on how to get to places and how long it takes.

http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx#.UOB_WMVICzo

They have a transportation wizard that is cool


----------



## goofy4tink

LetsDoDisney! said:


> Thanks for referring me to this thread HH. I've read through it and now think that maybe the Dolphin is the best place for us to rent from for our one night rental for SeaWorld.
> 
> I do still have a couple of questions though.
> 
> Am I understanding that if we were to return the car at the Dolphin at say 7:30 am, we can literally walk to DHS? That's our park for the day, so that would be awesome! How far is it, or how long will it take to walk there?
> 
> And on the other end, to get the car the day before we will need to take a bus from our resort to DHS and walk over to get the car right? We are staying at POP if that makes any difference.
> 
> If this is a small counter, and we HAVE to have a minivan (7 people) then is there a chance there won't be one there even if we've reserved one?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You can either walk or take the boat from the S/D to DHS. The walk takes under 20 mins, depending on pace...I do it in 15. The boat takes about 10 mins..not including any wait times. To walk it...just leave the Dolphin, go up and over the bridge that is just past the boat dock. At the BW entrance, go right and you will see a sidewalk with signage to DHS..it runs behind BW and along the canal. Very pleasant walk.
You could rent a cab from Pop to the Dolphin...should be under $15, I paid $10 (including tip) from YC to Pop a few years ago.
As far as what type vehicle will be there...if you rented a van, or similar vehicle, then it should be there. I have actually rented a sedan and when I got to the counter at the Dolphin, have been offered a minivan for the same price since no one wanted one!!!



sjhanksaz said:


> I have found this site very helpful on how to get to places and how long it takes.
> 
> http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx#.UOB_WMVICzo
> 
> They have a transportation wizard that is cool


while this site gives you an 'idea' of how to get from point A to point B, it isn't always correct. Some of us go to that site every so often to check it out. It doesn't always give the best route..or sometimes it just gives plain old wrong info. That's why you won't see many of us recommending it.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

goofy4tink said:


> You can either walk or take the boat from the S/D to DHS. The walk takes under 20 mins, depending on pace...I do it in 15. The boat takes about 10 mins..not including any wait times. To walk it...just leave the Dolphin, go up and over the bridge that is just past the boat dock. At the BW entrance, go right and you will see a sidewalk with signage to DHS..it runs behind BW and along the canal. Very pleasant walk.
> You could rent a cab from Pop to the Dolphin...should be under $15, I paid $10 (including tip) from YC to Pop a few years ago.
> As far as what type vehicle will be there...if you rented a van, or similar vehicle, then it should be there. I have actually rented a sedan and when I got to the counter at the Dolphin, have been offered a minivan for the same price since no one wanted one!!!
> 
> 
> while this site gives you an 'idea' of how to get from point A to point B, it isn't always correct. Some of us go to that site every so often to check it out. It doesn't always give the best route..or sometimes it just gives plain old wrong info. That's why you won't see many of us recommending it.



Our party has 7 people in it, we won't all fit in a cab. Hmmm.

Thinking we will go (my family of 3) and get the car via cab, then head to AoA to get my SIL and her family, then on to SW. That will work. 

Then the next morning we'll all drop off the van and ride the boat to DHS.

Thanks all, this will work!


----------



## Amstar

Hello

wondering if I could get some thoughts/suggestions:

Flying in on a Friday to MCO (Orlando Airport)  want to get a rental car to take the kids to the ocean.  We are then going to say in a hotel outside of Seaworld Friday night.  Go to seaworld saturday and check into POP century Saturday Night.

So thats:
Fly in friday
rent car friday (from airport)
check into WDW saturday night (after hours for most rental car places)


suggestions on where to drop the car off since its after hours... 


Downtown Disney area (at one of the rental places/hotels) and ride the bus back saturday night (family can visity DTD then)
or the car center and have them take me back to my hotel (they do this right?)

thoughts on the easiest way?

thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

Amstar said:


> Hello
> 
> wondering if I could get some thoughts/suggestions:
> 
> Flying in on a Friday to MCO (Orlando Airport)  want to get a rental car to take the kids to the ocean.  We are then going to say in a hotel outside of Seaworld Friday night.  Go to seaworld saturday and check into POP century Saturday Night.
> 
> So thats:
> Fly in friday
> rent car friday (from airport)
> check into WDW saturday night (after hours for most rental car places)
> 
> 
> suggestions on where to drop the car off since its after hours...
> 
> 
> Downtown Disney area (at one of the rental places/hotels) and ride the bus back saturday night (family can visity DTD then)
> or the car center and have them take me back to my hotel (they do this right?)
> 
> thoughts on the easiest way?
> 
> thanks


You actually have a few options.
1. rent a car at MCO and hit the beach, and then go to SW. Return the car at MCO on Saturday evening and take DME to Pop.
2. Rent a car at MCO, using either Alamo or National, head to the beach and SW. On Saturday evening, go to Pop, drop everyone off there, you drive to the Dolphin (about a 5 min ride), and return the car there. Their counter closes at 4pm, but you can return the car to the valet people. Then, take a cab back to Pop...about $10.
3. All of the above, but renting from some other car rental company that has counters in DTD...Budget, for instance, is at the Doubletree Guest Suites. Return the car there on Sat night, and walk over to DTD and get a bus to Pop.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

LetsDoDisney! said:


> Our party has 7 people in it, we won't all fit in a cab. Hmmm.
> 
> Thinking we will go (my family of 3) and get the car via cab, then head to AoA to get my SIL and her family, then on to SW. That will work.
> 
> Then the next morning we'll all drop off the van and ride the boat to DHS.
> 
> Thanks all, this will work!



Question: I live in rural Maine, and we do not EVER use a cab here. What do you tip a cabdriver for a ride from POP to the Dolphin?


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

Anyone? Wondering how much to tip a taxi driver for the trip from POP to the Dolphin  Thank you!


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

So taking a bus in the am from POP to DHS and then either the boat or walking to the Dolphin isn't a good idea then? We really should take a cab? How early do the resort buses start running at POP?


----------



## goofy4tink

LetsDoDisney! said:


> Anyone? Wondering how much to tip a taxi driver for the trip from POP to the Dolphin  Thank you!


Fare will be around $10...tip maybe $2-3.



LetsDoDisney! said:


> So taking a bus in the am from POP to DHS and then either the boat or walking to the Dolphin isn't a good idea then? We really should take a cab? How early do the resort buses start running at POP?



The buses start running, from resorts to parks, by 6:30am every day. Here's the issue....you could face a wait of up to 20 or so mins for the bus to come, then the ride to DHS..about 5-8 mins. Off the bus, and walk or boat to the Dolphin. the boats start running about an hour prior to park opening. And if they are up and running, you could wait for a bit before the next boat comes. Then, it's about 15 mins or so to the Dolphin once you are on the boat.
If you walk, the walk takes about 18 mins....less if you're a faster walker. I do it in about 15. 
A cab will take under 10 mins total. Seems worth it for that $15 or less!


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

goofy4tink said:


> Fare will be around $10...tip maybe $2-3.
> 
> 
> 
> The buses start running, from resorts to parks, by 6:30am every day. Here's the issue....you could face a wait of up to 20 or so mins for the bus to come, then the ride to DHS..about 5-8 mins. Off the bus, and walk or boat to the Dolphin. the boats start running about an hour prior to park opening. And if they are up and running, you could wait for a bit before the next boat comes. Then, it's about 15 mins or so to the Dolphin once you are on the boat.
> If you walk, the walk takes about 18 mins....less if you're a faster walker. I do it in about 15.
> A cab will take under 10 mins total. Seems worth it for that $15 or less!




You are so right, a cab it is. Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## sjhanksaz

we rented a car from American Car Rental.  Got a Toyota Sienna mini van for a week for 272.  They picked me up from Pop and took me to thier location as part of the deal.  Then I returned the van at the Airport. 

The van was very clean and had just a few thousand miles on it.  

I would rent from them again.


----------



## weswife

Hello,

We have used a taxi to go outlet shopping! Yippee!!!! Ok back on track, 

Would someone be able to point me in the direction of a rental car? My DD (20) uses a wheelchair so we would need a small wagon or a full trunk. It cost us about $35 . each way last year. This year DH would like to stop at a restaurant he remembered seeing. DH suggested 2 taxi trips. I said we should look at a 24 or 48 hour rental.

Any tips or advice would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## SandyPA

Hi everyone,
 I  will be in florida for a week before i come to disney. never rented a car in our lifes. first time. anyway my question? is if we rent a car in the town we are in and drive to disney to our resort will the car rental pick it up?  Or will we have to take it to one of their places on disney property? or can we drive the rental car to the airport, drop it off there and get the magical express bus to take us to our resort. Any info would be greatly appreciated.Thank you.Sandy


----------



## Stryker412

Delete pls


----------



## sjhanksaz

SandyPA said:


> Hi everyone,
> I  will be in florida for a week before i come to disney. never rented a car in our lifes. first time. anyway my question? is if we rent a car in the town we are in and drive to disney to our resort will the car rental pick it up?  Or will we have to take it to one of their places on disney property? or can we drive the rental car to the airport, drop it off there and get the magical express bus to take us to our resort. Any info would be greatly appreciated.Thank you.Sandy



I think it all depends on the car rental place you choose.

American Rental Car picked me up from the resort and took me to their office a few miles away to pick up the car for free.  I am sure they would also drop you off at the resort too.  They have a location at the airport too.


----------



## hhill

HappyArtist said:


> Is there a car rental place you get your car at Disney, but return it at the airport?



Yes, look at the 1st page of this post, but basically when you rent the car you can pick the drop off location to be any place. For me, we are renting from Alamo picking it up at the car care center and drop off location will be Miami international airport. Hope this helps.


----------



## pixleyyy

Anyone know if there is a "sweet spot" of when to book rental cars at a good rate?  We're 11 months out, but I like to plan ahead.  

We need a minivan or small SUV for our family of 5 for a week, pick up at WDW and return to MCO.  Looking for a fair deal though. Suggestions?


----------



## OKW Lover

pixleyyy said:


> Anyone know if there is a "sweet spot" of when to book rental cars at a good rate?  We're 11 months out, but I like to plan ahead.
> 
> We need a minivan or small SUV for our family of 5 for a week, pick up at WDW and return to MCO.  Looking for a fair deal though. Suggestions?



Good question about the "sweet spot".  I don't think there's a firm answer, but I doubt 11 months out is it.  

Fortunately there is a good strategy to getting the best rate; book now and continue to monitor for something better.


----------



## sjhanksaz

pixleyyy said:


> Anyone know if there is a "sweet spot" of when to book rental cars at a good rate?  We're 11 months out, but I like to plan ahead.
> 
> We need a minivan or small SUV for our family of 5 for a week, pick up at WDW and return to MCO.  Looking for a fair deal though. Suggestions?



Here is what I was told by a person working in the rental car field

Go ahead and book when you think that you have a good deal. - You can always cancel it if a better one comes along.

She also said that you need to keep a special watch the last 30 days before your trip.  Rental car companies who still have cars non rented will be putting deals out there last minute to get them off the lot.

On our last trip I booked a car 8 months out but then canceled it after finding a better deal about two weeks before the trip.  Good luck


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

I posted this on another thread, but I thought it might also be useful here. The question was whether it is better to rent from Alamo/National at CCC or at the Dolphin. (Of course, hours and details are subject to change.)

*Advantages of Alamo/National at Walt Disney World Car Care Center (CCC)*
Longer hours at CCC
Hours at CCC:
Sun: 06:00 am to 06:00 pm
Mon-Fri: 06:00 am to 08:00 pm
Sat: 06:00 am to 06:00 pm​Hours at Dolphin:
Sun: 08:00 am to 04:00 pm
Mon-Fri: 08:00 am to 04:00 pm
Sat: 08:00 am to 04:00 pm​Courtesy shuttle service​
*Advantages of Alamo/National at the Walt Disney World Dolphin Resort*
After-hours return at valet parking
Walk to/from resorts around Crescent Lake near Epcot
Walk or boat to/from Epcot and DHS
WDW bus service at Dolphin to/from MK, DtD, and DAK​
*Personal Experience*
Rented numerous times from National at Dolphin.
Alamo/National desk at Dolphin is friendly and accommodating (offered several different cars when renting).
Car pickup and return at Dolphin valet parking is different than at typical car rental locations, but works well.
Car inventory is shared between Dolphin and CCC.
(Never rented at CCC, so no personal experience)​
*Two other Alamo/National locations on-site at WDW*
Shades of Green Resort
Buena Vista Palace Hotel ​


----------



## connie1042

we are going in Sept. 2014. Would like to rent a car for at least a day to head to Cocoa Beach.  Staying at CBR. Tell me how that works. Will they come and get us,  take us back to our resort? Would we have to rent for 2 nights if we want the car from say 7:30 til nine at night. I am an Alamo insider member. Thanks


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

connie1042 said:


> we are going in Sept. 2014. Would like to rent a car for at least a day to head to Cocoa Beach.  Staying at CBR. Tell me how that works. Will they come and get us,  take us back to our resort? Would we have to rent for 2 nights if we want the car from say 7:30 til nine at night. I am an Alamo insider member. Thanks


The hours of operation (subject to change) for Alamo at the CCC are in my post above your question. You need to plan around those hours.

Yes, Alamo at the CCC will pick you up at your resort before your rental and return you to your resort after your rental. It's probably best to make reservations well in advance to get the class of car you want and then to call the day before your rental to arrange the transportation.

Car rentals are priced in 24-hour periods. If you rent a car at 7:00 a.m. the first day and return it by 7:00 a.m. the next day, you are only charged for one day. But you have to return it during business hours is you want transportation back to your resort.

If you only need the car one day, there's no need to keep it two nights (and having to pay for two days), as long as the driver is willing to get up early. Alamo could pick up the driver for a 7:00 a.m. rental. The driver would then drive back to the resort and pick up the rest of the family. The next morning, the driver it would return the car within 24 hours, and Alamo would take the driver back to the resort.

When you check in at your resort, be sure to get a parking pass. You'll want to have it when you get the car.


----------



## Shanora

So I have a question, and I *think* this is the right place to ask it.  LOL

I'm renting from Budget from the Airport, we are staying off site and so will have it for the full 7 days.  However our return flight is at 7am on the saturday, and Dh wants to be at the airport for 5am.  So where do I drop the car off, and how do I get them their key back?  I assume they will tell me when I pick up the car, but its kind of stressing me out a bit.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Shanora said:


> So I have a question, and I *think* this is the right place to ask it.  LOL
> 
> I'm renting from Budget from the Airport, we are staying off site and so will have it for the full 7 days.  However our return flight is at 7am on the saturday, and Dh wants to be at the airport for 5am.  So where do I drop the car off, and how do I get them their key back?  I assume they will tell me when I pick up the car, but its kind of stressing me out a bit.


Although this "sticky" thread is about car rental locations on and near Walt Disney World property, your question has an easy answer.

I assume that "the Airport" refers to Orlando International Airport (MCO). Budget at MCO is open 24 hours hours a day, 7 days a week. Returning a car at 5:00 a.m. is no different than returning a car a 2:00 p.m.

Follow the sign to "Rental Car Return" for the A Terminal or B Terminal, depending on your airline. Then follow the signs to Budget. Someone will be there to check you in. You can then walk (and take elevators) to your airline's counter.


----------



## BadDad

I plan be at WDW early March 2014, need a rental from March 8-10th.

Have AAA, I'll take WDW Transportation anywhere it goes (plus a short walk)for a pick-up.

Who has the best rates with an AAA discount?

Smallest/cheapest car.


----------



## sjhanksaz

BadDad said:


> I plan be at WDW early March 2014, need a rental from March 8-10th.
> 
> Have AAA, I'll take WDW Transportation anywhere it goes (plus a short walk)for a pick-up.
> 
> Who has the best rates with an AAA discount?
> 
> Smallest/cheapest car.



go to www.kayak.com and you can search all kinds of cars and discounts.  AAA may not be the best discount.  Cars as little as 31 bucks a day if you pick up at airport


----------



## bocaj1431

choppee said:


> what about those of us who are riding the train? is there anyone who can tell me what car rentals may be near the train station in orlando? or kissimmee? love to hear some ideas. if there is a rental car location near the train station, we won't have to take a taxi to some random place nearby without knowing which one is closest....thanks!



I am looking for the same info, specifically the Kissimmee station.  Can anyone help?


----------



## sitchu2

I was looking for a rental car to pickup at mco. Drive to port canaveral for cruise prior to www stay, I need shuttle service to port..then shuttle from port back to rent car to drive to beach club. Problem is national and alamo do not have port shuttle. Hertz does. Will hertz shuttle go to beach club from Kissimmee?  Any experience or advice helpful. Thanks.


----------



## zdad

Just wanted to drop some info based on the rental ressie I just made.   We'll be picking up a car on April 7th from National at the CCC.  Actually, they will be picking us up at the Wilderness Lodge.   Pick up is at 3pm.    We are driving to Jacksonville to visit friends and flying out from there the next morning.   Drop off will be at Jacksonville Airport.

Anyway,  the rate for a full size car is $9.99 for a full day.   Total cost for the rental is $14.50.   NO special discounts used.

Not sure what created the great price, but I'll take it.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## hhill

zdad said:


> Just wanted to drop some info based on the rental ressie I just made.   We'll be picking up a car on April 7th from National at the CCC.  Actually, they will be picking us up at the Wilderness Lodge.   Pick up is at 3pm.    We are driving to Jacksonville to visit friends and flying out from there the next morning.   Drop off will be at Jacksonville Airport.
> 
> Anyway,  the rate for a full size car is $9.99 for a full day.   Total cost for the rental is $14.50.   NO special discounts used.
> 
> Not sure what created the great price, but I'll take it.
> 
> Hope this helps.



That is a great deal! how did you book this? I got a rental car from Alamo at the CCC to miami then dropping it off at MIA for $120!! Did you book this through their website? i would like to try to find this deal.


----------



## zdad

hhill said:


> That is a great deal! how did you book this? I got a rental car from Alamo at the CCC to miami then dropping it off at MIA for $120!! Did you book this through their website? i would like to try to find this deal.



Just went to the National site.   BTW...it came with unlimited miles.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

zdad said:


> Just wanted to drop some info based on the rental ressie I just made.   We'll be picking up a car on April 7th from National at the CCC.  Actually, they will be picking us up at the Wilderness Lodge.   Pick up is at 3pm.    We are driving to Jacksonville to visit friends and flying out from there the next morning.   Drop off will be at Jacksonville Airport.
> 
> Anyway,  the rate for a full size car is $9.99 for a full day.   Total cost for the rental is $14.50.   NO special discounts used.
> 
> Not sure what created the great price, but I'll take it.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Not that I'm an expert, but I believe the reason for the rate may have to do with the rental company wanting to move cars. Basically, you are moving the car to a location that needs them, so they're giving you an awesome deal. Congrats!


----------



## goofy4tink

sitchu2 said:


> I was looking for a rental car to pickup at mco. Drive to port canaveral for cruise prior to www stay, I need shuttle service to port..then shuttle from port back to rent car to drive to beach club. Problem is national and alamo do not have port shuttle. Hertz does. Will hertz shuttle go to beach club from Kissimmee?  Any experience or advice helpful. Thanks.



I would rent with Budget...they have a shuttle that runs continuously between the ships and their office at the port. I would rent from Budget at MCO, drive to port, drop everyone off, with their bags at the ship, then just one person drives to the rental office to return the car. That person takes the shuttle back to the ship. When you get off the ship, shuttle back to the rental office, rerent a car, and drive to WDW. You can return your car to the Budget office at the Doubletree in DTD (and shuttle back to your resort), drive right to MCO and return it there, and take DME to your resort, or keep the car the entire time and drive it back to MCO, and return it on your departure day.


----------



## sitchu2

Budget was deffinately the way to go!  Much thanks for the helpful advice.


----------



## amaral

Im goin on september 19 - 27. We only need the car until the 22. Staying at All Star Sports.

I heard Alamo has a unit at WDW, is that correct? do they deliver the car at each hotel or there a central point? Considering that on my way back to mco I will the taking the disney bus, should I do the same thing on my first day and rent the car at the hotel? Im asking that cause returning the car to same location is usually cheaper. But I`m  concerned about alamo rates at Disney.

Hope I made myself clear.

Thank you.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

amaral said:


> Im goin on september 19 - 27. We only need the car until the 22. Staying at All Star Sports.
> 
> I heard Alamo has a unit at WDW, is that correct? do they deliver the car at each hotel or there a central point? Considering that on my way back to mco I will the taking the disney bus, should I do the same thing on my first day and rent the car at the hotel? Im asking that cause returning the car to same location is usually cheaper. But I`m  concerned about alamo rates at Disney.
> 
> Hope I made myself clear.
> 
> Thank you.



I found it is worth it to do some research...check the options for alamo rates  (picking up/returning to wdw & picking up at airport/returning to wdw). We have often had great rates with no difference in price either way. Car rental rates change daily! Also, you might consider keeping the car for at least 5 days...you may get a cheaper rate than just the 4 days. Also, you may EVEN get a cheaper rate keeping the car a full week!! The one thing i wouldn't do is pay for a taxi from the airport when ME is so easy & free. It is also VERY easy to pick up your car at WDW. In addition to Alamo sending a van to pick you up at your hotel to take you to car care center at MK, they have places onsite to pick up car (like Dolphin Hotel...just take wdw transportation there or to Yacht Club or Boardwalk & walk on over).


----------



## baggirl

Can you pick up a rental from the dolphin? How early? Is there another place more convenient to pick up a rental car? Ive only ever dropped off a car there.. Thinking about staying at AOA pre-cruise and renting a car to drive to port. Don't want to wait for Disney transport as we like to get to port early.

 What would be the best way to get to the dolphin (or other rental option) from AOA early in the morning if thats possible? Thanks!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Not sure how 'early' you need, but  since hours for both rental and wdw transportation can vary, I'd call both to be sure it works for you. Not sure if I'm allowed to post info from other places here? (Apologies in advance to Admin if I'm not 
But if yes, then try this page for good info renting cars on-property:
http://www.mousesavers.com/how-to-rent-a-car-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## baggirl

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Not sure how 'early' you need, but  since hours for both rental and wdw transportation can vary, I'd call both to be sure it works for you. Not sure if I'm allowed to post info from other places here? (Apologies in advance to Admin if I'm not
> But if yes, then try this page for good info renting cars on-property:
> http://www.mousesavers.com/how-to-rent-a-car-at-walt-disney-world/



Thank you!


----------



## ariane37

Hi!  We want to rent a car next month, haven't rented a car on our Disney trips since 2006!  We are at Coronado Springs Aug. 26-Sept. 2nd, only want the car the 29th-31st.  
Just read this whole thread and if I'm understanding correctly, we can rent through National, they'll get us at the resort & bring us to the CCC, we drop the car off there & they'll drive us back to CSR.  My question is, when we book the car online, how do we note that this is what we want to do?

Thanks!


----------



## PrincesCJM

ariane37 said:


> Hi!  We want to rent a car next month, haven't rented a car on our Disney trips since 2006!  We are at Coronado Springs Aug. 26-Sept. 2nd, only want the car the 29th-31st.
> Just read this whole thread and if I'm understanding correctly, we can rent through National, they'll get us at the resort & bring us to the CCC, we drop the car off there & they'll drive us back to CSR.  My question is, when we book the car online, how do we note that this is what we want to do?
> 
> Thanks!



You can't note that online.  You have to call to arrange that.  Someone will correct me if I am wrong but you call the day before (or maybe even day off) to arrange a pick-up time.


----------



## ariane37

PrincesCJM said:


> You can't note that online.  You have to call to arrange that.  Someone will correct me if I am wrong but you call the day before (or maybe even day off) to arrange a pick-up time.



Thank you


----------



## PinMan

I am thinking of renting a car for 1. Day while I'm at the boardwalk, can I do this on site and do you know how much ?


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

PinMan said:


> I am thinking of renting a car for 1. Day while I'm at the boardwalk, can I do this on site and do you know how much ?



Sure! Alamo is on site near the MK. They will send a van to pick you up, bring you to their office & off you go. Same thing on return. Very easy, really.

Rates change all the time...day of week, type of vehicle, season, availability, etc... so best to go online or call them.


----------



## janiejake

PinMan said:


> I am thinking of renting a car for 1. Day while I'm at the boardwalk, can I do this on site and do you know how much ?



You could also walk or take the boat to the Dolphin, which has a Dollar car rental. That would be closest for you. We have, however, used the Car Care Center (Alamo/National) when we've needed a mid-vacation rental. We like the shuttle pick up and drop off at our resort, and I've usually been the most successful getting a good deal with codes/coupons with Alamo.


----------



## allardk46

Looking to rent a car to visit my parents.  We will be at Old key west and driving to Ocala for the day.  Suggestions?


----------



## OKW Lover

allardk46 said:


> Looking to rent a car to visit my parents.  We will be at Old key west and driving to Ocala for the day.  Suggestions?



As you'll see in this thread, there are a lot of car rental agencies on WDW property.  You should check the price on each of their websites for the best deal.  Do not overlook the agencies at the DTD hotels, which are very easy to get to from OKW.


----------



## firstwdw

In need of a one day car rental-staying at French Quarter. Need transportation back to the resort once the car is turned in. I see the shuttle to the rental agencies at the Car Care Center stop running at 5:30 on weekends and 7:30 on weekdays which may cause an issue as I don't see us being back before 7:30..


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

firstwdw said:


> In need of a one day car rental-staying at French Quarter. Need transportation back to the resort once the car is turned in. I see the shuttle to the rental agencies at the Car Care Center stop running at 5:30 on weekends and 7:30 on weekdays which may cause an issue as I don't see us being back before 7:30..


Car rental pricing is based on 24-hours days. Make your reservation to return the car the next morning when the rental location is open and the shuttle is running.

Park the car at POFQ overnight. It's free. (Just get a parking pass from POFQ when you check in.)


----------



## firstwdw

Thanks! We have breakfast at Four Seasons the following morning. So if I rented at 8am on fri morning and returned at noon the next day would I be charged for two days? Thinking I could avoid a taxi from pofq to and from four seasons. Although maybe we could return the car and take the shuttle back to four seasons and then taxi after breakfast to pofq. If we want to see cruise ships leave we should go on sun rather than fri though right?!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

firstwdw said:


> Thanks! We have breakfast at Four Seasons the following morning. So if I rented at 8am on fri morning and returned at noon the next day would I be charged for two days? Thinking I could avoid a taxi from pofq to and from four seasons. Although maybe we could return the car and take the shuttle back to four seasons and then taxi after breakfast to pofq. If we want to see cruise ships leave we should go on sun rather than fri though right?!


Yes, if you rent at 8 a.m. and return the next day at noon, you would be charged for two full days.

Because you would be paying for two days anyway, consider returning your car the following morning -- in other words, at 48 hours.

Having the car the rest of the day would allow you to go off-site for dinner or shopping.


----------



## Good Deeds

uuugh.  I can't seem to figure this out given the information that is out there...might someone lend a hand?  I have found a great rental rate from Alamo at the Car Care Center.  We are flying in on a midnight flight and planning on staying somewhere close to the airport for 1 night (3/28) and then will spend the rest of our vacation at SSR.  How do I best get to the Car Care Center on (3/29)?  Here are my thoughts:  Get a complimentary shuttle to our airport hotel on 3/28, get a complimentary shuttle back to the airport on 3/29, then ride the Magical Express from the airport to??  Does it drop off at the Car Care Center or do I need to take it to SSR and then somehow get to the CCC?  Sounds so complicated... Can anyone help?  

Thanks SOOOO much!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Hi Good Deeds! I have found Alamo to be very accommodating over the years. If I were you, I would first call Alamo 800 # to see if they would honor that rate for an airport pick-up. If they can't, I'd call the Car Care Center # directly & ask if they can help change your ressie to airport pick up at the same rate. If they do, you could just take your free airport shuttle back to the airport on the 29th, pick up the car & have fun. The option you mention above will take up a lot of 'fun' time. But if you stick to that plan, ME will take you to SSR only & NOT the CC Center. Once you are at SSR, you will contact Alamo & they will send a free van to pick you up & take you to CC Center. Even if it all runs like clockwork, you will use up a lot of time. Hope this helps!


----------



## Good Deeds

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hi Good Deeds! I have found Alamo to be very accommodating over the years. If I were you, I would first call Alamo 800 # to see if they would honor that rate for an airport pick-up. If they can't, I'd call the Car Care Center # directly & ask if they can help change your ressie to airport pick up at the same rate. If they do, you could just take your free airport shuttle back to the airport on the 29th, pick up the car & have fun. The option you mention above will take up a lot of 'fun' time. But if you stick to that plan, ME will take you to SSR only & NOT the CC Center. Once you are at SSR, you will contact Alamo & they will send a free van to pick you up & take you to CC Center. Even if it all runs like clockwork, you will use up a lot of time. Hope this helps!


 
GREAT!  Thanks so much for the suggestion.  I will call today!  It's a $225.00 savings...  Figured there must be some way to work it out! 

Blessings-


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

How are the CCC shuttles?  Is it pretty much door to door service?

We'll be staying 2 nights pre-cruise at BCV and need a car to drive to Miami.  It would be an easy walk to the Dolphin to rent from Alamo but since they close at 4, it will most likely interrupt our plans for the day. We would probably have to stop whatever we're doing by 3 pm and head over there.  Renting from CCC would allow us to pick up the car later but then we'd have to schedule the shuttle.  
I'm wondering if it's pretty much the same amount of lost fun-time whether we walk to Dolphin vs. shuttle to CCC.
Is an hour enough time to finish everything from shuttle pick up time until we return to BCV with the car?   We have a 7:30pm ADR at Cape May Café but we can move it to an earlier time if needed.


----------



## CRM43

You can as well save yourself the stress and book a car from your phones. Book and then go pay at the counter. Most of the directions of the companies in some of the Car rental apps have been given here. So we are all still on the same page. Avis will likely be a good choice.


----------



## disneyred

at the Car Care Center/ Hess Gas station leaving the Magic Kingdom..

is this Car Care Center an easy walk from Magic Kingdom Park ?


----------



## OKW Lover

disneyred said:


> at the Car Care Center/ Hess Gas station leaving the Magic Kingdom..
> 
> is this Car Care Center an easy walk from Magic Kingdom Park ?


You can't walk to the Car Care Center, but Alamo/National has a shuttle bus that will pick you up anywhere on property.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

If there's no difference in price, we found it easy to take the bus from MK to the Dolphin.  They also have an Alamo office onsite, right inside the lobby.  We found it easier than calling for a shuttle, waiting on hold & waiting for the shuttle.  It could not have been any easier.  The valet parking staff brought us the car so it was an extra $3 to tip but well worth it imho.

For a 1 day, one-way rental during Easter week, it was the same price to pick up at Dolphin vs. CCC.  When rechecking later to see if the price had dropped, it said both locations were sold out so I was glad to have a confirmed reservation.


----------



## wdwfan1

The Dolphin is no where near Downtown Disney.  It is near the Boardwalk Resort.  Sorry I can't help with any of your other questions.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## chipndaleluver

Has anyone taken a car back to the CCC after hours? Since the shuttle stops running at a certain time, did you cab it back or will the hotel send a shuttle for you? Staying at Wilderness Lodge. Want a car for a Sat. and maybe the Sunday, but not sure if we would make it back in time for CCC to be closed. Thanks!


----------



## MsEeyoreLover

Hello All!
As anyone tried Enterprise located at the B Resort? This is the only place I have found so far with reasonable prices (under 25 taxes are quite high in other places!)


----------



## marie049

I will be in the Disney World in September 2015 I always rent from E-Z rental.
This time I will be renting a mini van with 7 passengers besides myself. just wondering, how large is the Dodge Grand Caravan? I'm about 4'11 and worried I will not be comfortable (I own a smaller car) seeing


----------



## DeniseinNS

searching rentals and this one came up???? where exactly is this located??
Budget
*Kissimmee Disney, 5770 W.irlo Bronson Hwy,#434
Kissimmee, FL 34746, US*


----------



## OKW Lover

DeniseinNS said:


> searching rentals and this one came up???? where exactly is this located??
> Budget
> *Kissimmee Disney, 5770 W.irlo Bronson Hwy,#434
> Kissimmee, FL 34746, US*


Not terribly convenient to WDW.  As the address implies its actually in Kissimmee, on 192, an area that is big for tourists and tourist traps.  If you're going with Budget, the office at the Doubletree on Hotel Plaza Blvd is a much better choice.


----------



## robinb

chipndaleluver said:


> Has anyone taken a car back to the CCC after hours? Since the shuttle stops running at a certain time, did you cab it back or will the hotel send a shuttle for you? Staying at Wilderness Lodge. Want a car for a Sat. and maybe the Sunday, but not sure if we would make it back in time for CCC to be closed. Thanks!


I don't know if you got your answer in time, but I always return to the Dolphin after hours.  The valet just takes your car and you walk away to the nearest Disney transportation.


----------



## robinb

OKW Lover said:


> Not terribly convenient to WDW.  As the address implies its actually in Kissimmee, on 192, an area that is big for tourists and tourist traps.  If you're going with Budget, the office at the Doubletree on Hotel Plaza Blvd is a much better choice.


The Doubletree is easier to get to by the Hotel Blvd busses, but I think it would be a pretty long walk from DTD.  The other location is fine as long as you're willing to taxi or uber it.  I don't know where you are staying, but it's about 7-8 miles from Epcot.   I picked up over at the Park Inn location near Animal Kingdom once and it was OK.


----------



## OKW Lover

robinb said:


> The Doubletree is easier to get to by the Hotel Blvd busses, but I think it would be a pretty long walk from DTD.


It would be 0.8 mile from the World of Disney store in DTD.  That's shorter that the walk around Epcot's World Showcase.


----------



## grandma3

I believe Dollar is at Doubletree in downtown Disney.  Is that right across the street from the bus stop?


----------



## grandma3

oops,  Dollar is at 
WYNDHAM RESORT, FL DLE (MCOS01) 1850 HOTEL PLAZA BOULEVARD
LAKE BUENA VISTA,    How far is that from the bus stop back to Disney properties?   Does anyone know is they have an after hour drop off?


----------



## TiffDisney2015

We are flying down but was wondering if we should rent a car to go outside Disney. Any thoughts


----------



## sjhanksaz

I got ours from outside Disney and the rental car place picked me up early in the morning and then I drove the car back.  I worked for our trip, we took the free Disney bus from the airport to the hotel and then we used the rental car at the tail end for exploring some of FL before we went home.


----------



## TiffDisney2015

Thank you so much. I'm working so hard to get this perfect and  still am learning.


----------



## OKW Lover

TiffDisney2015 said:


> We are flying down but was wondering if we should rent a car to go outside Disney. Any thoughts


Depending on how often and where off-property you want to go a rental car is often cheaper than taking a taxi.


----------



## FLRes123

One thing I haven't seen here is that airport rates change daily and are very competitive. Check weekly if not daily and you will probably find an on-airport quote better than the hassle of going off-site and arranging airport transportation.


----------



## robinb

FLRes123 said:


> One thing I haven't seen here is that airport rates change daily and are very competitive. Check weekly if not daily and you will probably find an on-airport quote better than the hassle of going off-site and arranging airport transportation.


You have to look at the whole rate, including fees.  Airports may have cheaper base rates but they also add expensive location fees on top of it.  I rented a car from TPA in July and the taxes and fees were 50% of the total cost of my rental.


----------



## AussieMumma

Hi, I've just read through a few of the posts but still can't decide what our best option is.

We are driving up to Orlando from Miami after our Disney cruise, staying at POFQ, and we have dinner booked in at Fulton's for 6pm that night.

Do we choose Alamo, and one of us drops the car back to the CCC (after we have checked in and dumped our luggage & kids etc) then get the shuttle back to POFQ, or do we choose a rental company close to Downtown Disney and return it just before dinner and walk over (keep in mind this will be with four kids)?? 

Do all companies have a shuttle from the Miami Port? I know Hertz & Alamo do but I've not had to use any other so don;t remember seeing their shuttles.


----------



## OKW Lover

AussieMumma said:


> do we choose a rental company close to Downtown Disney and return it just before dinner and walk over (keep in mind this will be with four kids)??


That's what I'd do but with one minor change.  Have the driver drop you off with the kids at DTD first.  Then only the driver needs to go to the return location and walk back to meet the rest of the family.


----------



## AussieMumma

OKW Lover said:


> That's what I'd do but with one minor change.  Have the driver drop you off with the kids at DTD first.  Then only the driver needs to go to the return location and walk back to meet the rest of the family.


Ahhh even better idea! Thank you


----------



## pixiedaisy

We are traveling to FL in an RV.  MCO seems to have the cheapest rates, but is it going to be a nightmare trying to get in and out of the rental office with an RV?  We are staying at Windsor Hills and have someone with a car who can take us to pick up a rental, but I don't want it to be significantly more expensive.  The downtown Disney locations are running us about $150 more for a 2 week rental.


----------



## HelenParr

pixiedaisy said:


> We are traveling to FL in an RV.  MCO seems to have the cheapest rates, but is it going to be a nightmare trying to get in and out of the rental office with an RV?  We are staying at Windsor Hills and have someone with a car who can take us to pick up a rental, but I don't want it to be significantly more expensive.  The downtown Disney locations are running us about $150 more for a 2 week rental.


Wouldn't you just be dropping of the driver-renter at the car rental place? Many of the rental offices are in the terminal -- you could go to short term parking. RV will fit.
Also, is CCC not a good price?  That would have no trouble with RV while you fill out paperwork.


----------



## OKW Lover

pixiedaisy said:


> We are traveling to FL in an RV. MCO seems to have the cheapest rates, but is it going to be a nightmare trying to get in and out of the rental office with an RV?


You won't actually drive in and out of the office.  All the MCO agencies (other than some small independent operators) have their cars right there at the airport.  People just get off the plane and go down to the "T" (stands for Tunnel) level and walk over to the parking garage where the actual cars are.  So, just pull into the airport and drop the driver off to get the car.


----------



## jbsa

Any tips on picking up a rental in WDW but returning to MCO? Having different pick up/drop off seems to jack up the rates a lot.


----------



## rangerxenos

jbsa said:


> Any tips on picking up a rental in WDW but returning to MCO? Having different pick up/drop off seems to jack up the rates a lot.



That's the case, rates are always a LOT higher if you're picking up and dropping off at different locations.


----------



## thewelts

I just rented from Alamo at Shades of Green. You can easily walk there from the Polynesian or Grand Floridian. It is literally across the road from the Poly - one a paved path with a designated crosswalk. It was an easy .7 mile walk from the Grand Floridian Villas.
There was no wait. I had my car within minutes.
Super convenient
I highly recommend.

Also, be sure to re-check rates within the 2 week window. My rates dropped from $66/per day to $33/day (one way rental - drop off at FLL Airport)


----------



## AmyDek

Hoping for some help. We are a family traveling with two toddlers so planning on renting a car for some or all of our stay. We would prefer to rent in WDW rather than the airport so we can take advantage of ME and not have to juggle the babies and luggage at the airport.  We are staying at the BW so Alamo seems to be the best bet convenience wise but not really price wise. How do I use a large search engine to search the specific locations that are all listed at the beginning of this thread? I want to make sure I don't book at a location that is impossible to get to!


----------



## twinklebug

rangerxenos said:


> That's the case, rates are always a LOT higher if you're picking up and dropping off at different locations.


Not always. Sometimes you can get a good rate if a location has vehicles that need to be transported off to another location, such as if the Disney car care center has an overabundance of vehicles that need to get back to MCO just before the holidays. (Car care has a huge parking area, whereas MCO is limited, so many cars are stored at Disney.)


----------



## KatieN

We (me, DH, and 3 yo DS) are staying at POP pre-cruise, and plan to rent a car from National at the CCC to drive to Port Canaveral.  The car reservation is for 8:30 the morning of the cruise.  Since we are staying at POP, which is a good distance from the CCC, what would be the most efficient plan for the morning?  One option is for DH to just take the shuttle on his own to get the car, then return to POP to get DS and me (and all our luggage).  The other option is for all 3 of us to take the shuttle to rent the car, so we can just head out from there without going back to POP.  Does the shuttle usually make multiple stops?  How much time do we realistically need to allow for getting to CCC, and for driving back to POP?  The first option would be simpler, but would take more time because of having to drive back to POP before leaving.  With the second option, would we need to install the carseat in the shuttle for DS (I assume it's a car or van rather than a bus)?


----------



## OKW Lover

Can't help on the question of multiple stops on the shuttle but I would suggest you send hubby to get the car and drive back to POP to get the family.  That saves a lot of wrestling of luggage and rushing to get out of POP early.  You could still be doing last minute packing and getting your son ready while hubby is off getting the car.  Pop isn't terribly off the best route from CCC to the Port, so don't worry about the time.  You don't say was your Port Arrival Time is, but figure 60-75 minutes drive time from WDW to the port.


----------



## kitkatsmom

I'm trying to search this information but having a hard time finding exactly where the closest drop off location is for Enterprise rental.  I know it was in downtown Disney but now I can't seem to find confirmation of that and wonder if their no longer there?  Does anyone know?  Thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

kitkatsmom said:


> I'm trying to search this information but having a hard time finding exactly where the closest drop off location is for Enterprise rental.  I know it was in downtown Disney but now I can't seem to find confirmation of that and wonder if their no longer there?  Does anyone know?  Thanks


According to Google its at 1905 Hotel Plaza Blvd, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


----------



## goofy4tink

Question...if I'm at OKW, and need to get to the Budget counter, at the Doubletree, how long will it take to get there? Figured u would take the boat to DS, then walk to the Doubletree.


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> Question...if I'm at OKW, and need to get to the Budget counter, at the Doubletree, how long will it take to get there? Figured u would take the boat to DS, then walk to the Doubletree.


I'd allow an hour.  Taking the boat is a slow process and the walk to the Doubletree is probably a mile since its way down the other end of Hotel Plaza Blvd.  

Its possible that Budget has a courtesy shuttle that would pick you up.  Call the location directly to find out.


----------



## goofy4tink

Thanks Jeff....thought you might have some insight! Only need it for 2 days...have to move the kid into her Disney housing!!!! And a shopping trip, I'm sure.


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks Jeff....thought you might have some insight! Only need it for 2 days...have to move the kid into her Disney housing!!!! And a shopping trip, I'm sure.


Definitely a shopping trip!  Don't forget to let her take you to Cast Connection!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> Definitely a shopping trip!  Don't forget to let her take you to Cast Connection!!!


I think she's going to be really busy this time....but, hopefully in Nov when we head down again.


----------



## cmouser973

We are driving up from Vero BeAch in an Alamo rental and will be staying at the Polynesian. Would it be better to drop off at Shades of Green and walk to Poly or drop off at the CCC? Thanks


----------



## joe-aka-papabear

twinklebug said:


> Not always. Sometimes you can get a good rate if a location has vehicles that need to be transported off to another location, such as if the Disney car care center has an overabundance of vehicles that need to get back to MCO just before the holidays. (Car care has a huge parking area, whereas MCO is limited, so many cars are stored at Disney.)


Any idea what kind of convertibles are available at the CCC? Site says Mustang or similar...just wondering if it's always a Mustang or what similar could be.


----------



## twinklebug

joe-aka-papabear said:


> Any idea what kind of convertibles are available at the CCC? Site says Mustang or similar...just wondering if it's always a Mustang or what similar could be.


I've no idea, sorry.


----------



## tonyhb12

Hello, I am renting a car from Dollar and plan on returning it to Wyndam by 6:00pm.  I have seen some reports that sometimes there aren't representatives at the desk in the lobby.  Has anybody experienced this?  I wouldn't want it to become after hours because nobody was at the desk.  I also want to drop off and head over to DS without too much of a hassle.


----------



## OKW Lover

tonyhb12 said:


> I have seen some reports that sometimes there aren't representatives at the desk in the lobby. Has anybody experienced this?


I'd check their hours (just look on the Dollar website for that location), but typically what happens in cases where the desk is closed is that either the valet will take the car or there will be a spot to park the car and a slot to drop the keys.  Not sure how this is handled at the Wyndham.  You could also call the desk during business hours to ask about this.


----------



## grandma3

tonyhb12 said:


> Hello, I am renting a car from Dollar and plan on returning it to Wyndam by 6:00pm.  I have seen some reports that sometimes there aren't representatives at the desk in the lobby.  Has anybody experienced this?  I wouldn't want it to become after hours because nobody was at the desk.  I also want to drop off and head over to DS without too much of a hassle.



I returned a car from Dollar to the Wyndam after hours in January.  When we arrived one of the hotel workers (outside the front door) told us to park in the lower parking lot.  When you get in the lot you will see some spots that are marked Dollar.  Then we had to walk up the hill to the front door and go to the desk.  They had a form to fill out and we left the keys in the same envelope.  When we left, we could walk over a bridge to Disney Springs and caught a Disney bus back to our Disney property.  Worked great!


----------



## tonyhb12

grandma3 said:


> I returned a car from Dollar to the Wyndam after hours in January.  When we arrived one of the hotel workers (outside the front door) told us to park in the lower parking lot.  When you get in the lot you will see some spots that are marked Dollar.  Then we had to walk up the hill to the front door and go to the desk.  They had a form to fill out and we left the keys in the same envelope.  When we left, we could walk over a bridge to Disney Springs and caught a Disney bus back to our Disney property.  Worked great!



Thanks.  This is what we will do as I was pushing the schedule to get there by 6.  Good to hear it's an easy process.  Thanks again.


----------



## smidgy

I realize the title of this thread is car rentals for WDW.  my question is this:   I would like to rent a car on our checkout day at Universal (the new saphirre Falls resort) to driveover to wdw.  and then use it while at Pop century and return it at WDW.
  our plan as of now is ro use a taxi (with a stop on the way for supplies) .   but we will need to be going to Turner drug about the middle of the trip for a prescription refill for pain meds.   (no they can't deliver those)    due to all the new regulations turner needs to speak with the dr. AFTER he has the paper prescription in hand.  our dr. returns medication calls at this convenience, and only certain days.  .. so  long story short,   look slike it would be TWO taxi rides over to turn drug.    
  seems to me once you use a taxi 3 times, it might be cheaper to just rent a car.  then we could use it to get to some of our ADRS at resort restaurants and DTD (springs)  since we will be using a wheelchair.

so can you rent from someplace within walking distance of saphirre falls and retrun it someplace at WDW where I can get transport back to pop?

thanks!!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

smidgy said:


> I realize the title of this thread is car rentals for WDW.  my question is this:   I would like to rent a car on our checkout day at Universal (the new saphirre Falls resort) to driveover to wdw.  and then use it while at Pop century and return it at WDW.
> our plan as of now is ro use a taxi (with a stop on the way for supplies) .   but we will need to be going to Turner drug about the middle of the trip for a prescription refill for pain meds.   (no they can't deliver those)    due to all the new regulations turner needs to speak with the dr. AFTER he has the paper prescription in hand.  our dr. returns medication calls at this convenience, and only certain days.  .. so  long story short,   look slike it would be TWO taxi rides over to turn drug.
> seems to me once you use a taxi 3 times, it might be cheaper to just rent a car.  then we could use it to get to some of our ADRS at resort restaurants and DTD (springs)  since we will be using a wheelchair.
> 
> so can you rent from someplace within walking distance of saphirre falls and retrun it someplace at WDW where I can get transport back to pop?
> 
> thanks!!!!!



There are a number of rental agencies very close to Universal, but only Hertz is onsite in one of the hotels (Hard Rock, I believe). They tend to be a bit more expensive. The other big nearby rental agency is Budget. Enterprise is a bit away, and although they'll pick you up, I'm not sure if they have a return counter on/near Disney property. Maybe someone else can enlighten us.

I looked into doing what your thinking of doing as we had a split stay between RPR and AKL. In the end I rented a car for almost our entire stay right from Alamo at MCO and return to the Dolphin the day before we left. (I could have also chosen the Disney Car Care Center which has a van to return you to your resort or a theme park but I wanted to take the boat into EPCOT.) The drive from the airport to universal is very easy, and the return to the Dolphin for me could not have been simpler I only wish I had a couple bucks to tip valet with as I had no idea they'd be taking the car from me.

Parking was comped for me at the Royal Pacific when I asked at checkout how the parking situation works as I saw no way to pay. It could have been because I stayed concierge, but I'm not questioning it. Saved me $60.


----------



## smidgy

thanks twinklebug.. driving from the airport isn't an option for us. (embarrassing to say,but I don't drive on expressways/tollways)  I would take turkey lake/sand lake road to wdw and approach it from the DTD area.  plus I don't want to pay for parking for 4 nights, or for the car fro that matter, as we won't need it at universal.
  I think enterprise may have a return counter on WDW property. anyone know?


----------



## masmixer

I booked Alamo at Car Care for 3 days. Can I arrange a pick-up time in advance via mail or I have to do it once I arrive at my Disney hotel? Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

masmixer said:


> I booked Alamo at Car Care for 3 days. Can I arrange a pick-up time in advance via mail or I have to do it once I arrive at my Disney hotel? Thanks!


*Yes, arrange it in advance. This is from the Disney site:*
* Complimentary shuttle service from select Walt Disney World Resort hotels to the Disney Car Care Center can be arranged by calling (407) 824-3470 ext. 1. Guests must schedule a pickup time prior and be waiting at the pickup location at the appointed time. If you are unable to keep your appointment, please contact the Car Care Center to reschedule.*

*There's no need to schedule a drop off time, whenever you've returned the car the shuttle will take you back.*


----------



## masmixer

Thank you Jacqueline!


----------



## hbrc2125

Hello! 
I want to rent a car for the last 3 days of my WDW trip. I'm hoping to pick up at WDW and then drop off at MCO. What would be the easiest company to go through? Don't want to go too far out to pick-up and hoping to get a decent rate. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## buckeev

Hey HBRC....check the post a few spaces up by Donald....
 Probably about as convenient as anything, unless your hotel has it's own rental counter.
Price around though.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

hbrc2125 said:


> Hello!
> I want to rent a car for the last 3 days of my WDW trip. I'm hoping to pick up at WDW and then drop off at MCO. What would be the easiest company to go through? Don't want to go too far out to pick-up and hoping to get a decent rate.
> Thanks in advance!!



We used Alamo right at the Dolphin.  It was super convenient staying at BC.   Though we ended up visiting MK that day so instead of taking the bus back to BC, we took it to Dolphin.  It was super easy. The office is right inside the lobby and they brought our car around to the front door for us.  They also don't require a per day charge for automated tolls.  
We were driving to Miami the next morning to sail on the Wonder and it was super easy.  We were only billed for the actual toll charges that we incurred.  We did not need to add any device to our vehicle.  It's a built-in thing on the license plates.  
Anyway our ride to MIA was a little over 3 hours, mostly on the FL Turnpike and our total bill for tolls was around $12.  I was expecting much higher.


----------



## FePena

Hi everybody!
How early should I do the reservation of my car for my week in Orlando?


----------



## Donald - my hero

FePena said:


> Hi everybody!
> How early should I do the reservation of my car for my week in Orlando?


*I would recommend ASAP .. you can set up a reservation and then keep an eye out for discounts, make a new one and then cancel the original. Rinse and repeat as necessary.*

*Look further down the board for threads specific to the month you're going to find codes and discounts!*


----------



## Piglet

Which car rental co. is the closest to All Star Music?


----------



## FePena

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would recommend ASAP .. you can set up a reservation and then keep an eye out for discounts, make a new one and then cancel the original. Rinse and repeat as necessary.*
> 
> *Look further down the board for threads specific to the month you're going to find codes and discounts!*



Done! Thanks!


----------



## robinb

Piglet said:


> Which car rental co. is the closest to All Star Music?


The closest agencies are National/Alamo at the Dolphin.  Avis/Budget and Hertz on 192 are closer by the crow flies but father by taxi/uber.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Piglet said:


> Which car rental co. is the closest to All Star Music?


*I'm not sure how the rates compare since I always rent using my Airmiles, but there's the Car Care Center on-site and they will send a shuttle to pick you up at either your resort or any of the theme parks. Super convenient!*


----------



## Hughes Ellis

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question. But we're flying Southwest into OIA and renting a car through Alamo. I know our flight will arrive on the A side. But what side is the Alamo car rental booth on? Also, how long should we give to get from OIA to Contemporary? Finally, to get from OIA to Contemporary, should we take the North exit or South exit out of OIA? Lots of questions. Sorry about that. This is the first time we've rented a car when doing a WDW trip.


----------



## OKW Lover

Alamo has offices on both sides of MCO.  Just go to the side (A) that Southwest arrives on.



Hughes Ellis said:


> how long should we give to get from OIA to Contemporary?


About 40 minutes actual drive time once you leave the garage.  Its probably actually a bit less than that.



Hughes Ellis said:


> to get from OIA to Contemporary, should we take the North exit or South exit out of OIA?


Either one will work for you.  Many prefer the South route because its less likely to have traffic issues.  The North route includes a section of I-4 that many prefer to avoid.


----------



## Koz

Good morning. I'm wondering if any of you have experience renting through SIXT. I'm looking at a very decent offer, of less than $300 for an entire week starting 5 November.  It's at their Sheraton/Lake Buena Vista property for a  Mercedes SUV, which includes collision damage waiver, and is only $25 more than the full size I have reserved at Alamo. I've used Alamo and have no complaints, but I can get a larger, nicer vehicle for pretty much a wash in terms of cost.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.   Google and Yelp reviews are mixed.


----------



## Koz

Can anyone give feedback on renting from Sixt in Orlando?  good, bad, quality of service, cars etc?  thank you


----------



## cmorris303

Quick question: If I choose the Pay Now option for Alamo is it refundable if we need to cancel?


----------



## OKW Lover

cmorris303 said:


> Quick question: If I choose the Pay Now option for Alamo is it refundable if we need to cancel?


According to Alamo:  





> *Pay Now* reservations cannot be modified, changed or canceled online, you must call 800 GO *ALAMO*. ... Method of *Payment* cannot be changed after Confirmation of this reservation. *Cancellation Fee* - If the reservation is canceled more than 24 hours before the pick-up time, a $5 *cancellation fee* will be assessed.


----------



## cmorris303

OKW Lover said:


> According to Alamo:


Thank you!  I was looking on Alamo's page and couldn't find this info.


----------



## kddlm

When you return your car to Alamo at Car Care Center, do they only take back to resort or is there an option for Transportation Center or a park?  Curious about timeframe too.  Do they wait to fill a shuttle or do they leave rather quickly?  Any input from experience is welcome.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kddlm said:


> When you return your car to Alamo at Car Care Center, do they only take back to resort or is there an option for Transportation Center or a park?  Curious about timeframe too.  Do they wait to fill a shuttle or do they leave rather quickly?  Any input from experience is welcome.


*They will take you to any resort, theme park or Disney Springs. The shuttle usually leaves as soon as you are ready, never waited more than 5 minutes. Only once were there other people in the shuttle because they got there right after we did and were heading to the same place. We've gone & been picked up at EPCOT, gone to AK and multiple resorts (rarely the one we are actually staying at BTW) Super easy process, don't even need to go into the building there are people wandering around who complete the paperwork.*


----------



## kddlm

Perfect Jacqueline!  Exactly what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## cantwaitforwdw

Which car rental would be the easiest from Caribbean Beach Resort?  Just looking for a one day rental.


----------



## goofy4tink

cantwaitforwdw said:


> Which car rental would be the easiest from Caribbean Beach Resort?  Just looking for a one day rental.


Depends on what you mean by 'easiest'. The Dolphin is the closest to CBR...you can take a cab there fairly cheaply. Or, bus to DHS and then boat or walk to Dolphin.  That would be Alamo/National rentals.
There are other rental counters in the DS resorts....for instance, Budget is at the Doubletree. I believe you can call and ask to be picked up and taken to the hotel, then you can ask to be dropped off somewhere when you return the car.


----------



## cantwaitforwdw

Has anyone ever rented from the Dollar location at the Lake Buena Vista Wyndham Resort near Disney Springs?  I am wondering if they provide a shuttle service to pick up the vehicle.


----------



## OKW Lover

cantwaitforwdw said:


> Has anyone ever rented from the Dollar location at the Lake Buena Vista Wyndham Resort near Disney Springs?  I am wondering if they provide a shuttle service to pick up the vehicle.


Haven't rented from them but if they don't have a shuttle you could easily walk over from DS.  Suggest calling the office (not the toll free reservation number) during their normal work hours to ask.


----------



## LCoulter

We are traveling with a family who will be staying with us at BLT but will by flying into MCO about 5 days before us and staying someplace off property before the stay at BLT.  They were hoping to rent a car at the airport but return it somewhere on Disney property.  Can they do this and with what rental company?  Is there a better option for them?  Should they taxi to rental place on Disney property, then rent a car?


----------



## goofy4tink

A few options. They could rent at MCO, and then return it there if they are going to be done with the car when you get there. They could then take DME back to BLT. They could drop off their bags at BLT, as well as family members, then one person could drive back to MCO, return the car and take the bus back. They could also look into renting at MCO, through Alamo/National, and returning it to the Car Care Center...a short distance from BLT. They can then take a shuttle back to BLT.
There are other rental companies in the area, mostly in Disney Springs, and some will drive you back to your hotel after returning your car. But, it can cost more if you rent at MCO, and return someplace else.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

LCoulter said:


> We are traveling with a family who will be staying with us at BLT but will by flying into MCO about 5 days before us and staying someplace off property before the stay at BLT.  They were hoping to rent a car at the airport but return it somewhere on Disney property.  Can they do this and with what rental company?  Is there a better option for them?  Should they taxi to rental place on Disney property, then rent a car?


Yes, it would be much more convenient to check in at BLT and then return the car somewhere on or near WDW property.

You might even want to keep the car for an extra day or two. It's a good way to get to various corners of WDW where using buses is awkward. And it's great way to get to an off-site restaurant for dinner.

Typically, 5-day rentals and 7-day rentals (with days measured as 24-hour periods from when you rental began) cost the same. In other words, the fist 5 days are usually billed at a daily rate. Then the weekly rate, which is the same as 5 times the daily rate, kicks in. This is common in the rental car business (but might not apply with your rental car company and/or rate code).

You would need to make a car rental reservation that indicates where you will return the car. With the non-public corporate rate code I normally use, the price is the same as renting and returning at MCO. You should also be able to get such a rate, but there may cases when there's a cost difference when returning somewhere other than MCO. If the amount is "no difference" or at least reasonable, it would be worth it, compared to having to drive back to MCO for DME (which would chew up valuable hours). Only one person would need to return the car, while everyone else does something more enjoyable or relaxing.

On the first page of this topic, you'll find information about various car companies and various places where they have facilities. Remember that "local" rental office hours are far more limited than airport rental hours. Usually, the car rental company will shuttle you back to your hotel or other location on WDW property at no charge, but call them before you finalize your reservation.


----------



## SwooshICE

If anyone has a public code that lets you rent near Disney and return at MCO without surcharges, please let me know!


----------



## DiannaVM

We are thinking about renting a car the day before we change from the Disney resort to an off-property resort. Expedia has some really good prices for cars with locations that are supposedly at the airport, but when I looked up the address its like 20 minutes away. My question is, what would be best for us to do? Could we rent a car from, for example, one of the car rental places around Disney resorts, or should we take DME to the airport and pick one up directly from there? 

My issues are two things:

1) The car we rent will be the car we use to get to the airport the day we leave. I know some car rental places offer complimentary shuttles to the Terminal if their office is not at the airport, but I dont want to take a chance. The place I was looking to rent from is Enterprise and they are 20 minutes away from the airport. Would they provide us transportation to and from the airport if we rented from them? 

2) If I rented from a company that is on the Disney resort area, would the same apply? Or would I have to end up getting a taxi/Lyft/Uber to the airport from there? I know some of those same companies are located at the airport, but I am not sure how it works. I am also worried about hiked up costs for renting from a tourist area, rather than venturing further out.


I am sure I will have more questions soon, but answers to these would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Donald - my hero

DiannaVM said:


> We are thinking about renting a car the day before we change from the Disney resort to an off-property resort. Expedia has some really good prices for cars with locations that are supposedly at the airport, but when I looked up the address its like 20 minutes away. My question is, what would be best for us to do? Could we rent a car from, for example, one of the car rental places around Disney resorts, or should we take DME to the airport and pick one up directly from there?
> 
> My issues are two things:
> 
> 1) The car we rent will be the car we use to get to the airport the day we leave. I know some car rental places offer complimentary shuttles to the Terminal if their office is not at the airport, but I dont want to take a chance. The place I was looking to rent from is Enterprise and they are 20 minutes away from the airport. Would they provide us transportation to and from the airport if we rented from them?
> 
> 2) If I rented from a company that is on the Disney resort area, would the same apply? Or would I have to end up getting a taxi/Lyft/Uber to the airport from there? I know some of those same companies are located at the airport, but I am not sure how it works. I am also worried about hiked up costs for renting from a tourist area, rather than venturing further out.
> 
> 
> I am sure I will have more questions soon, but answers to these would be greatly appreciated!


*You can rent from any of the locations at Disney (the car care center,The Dolphin or the hotels in Disney Springs) and return the car to the airport, we've done it twice and it was easy-peasy. I know for a fact that the Enterprise has a drop-off spot at MCO because that is one of the companies we use.*
*this webpage has a list of all the Rental Car agencies that service MCO, you can see both on & off site companies.*
*Rental Car Agencies at MCO*
*When you are selecting the return location just make sure it says Orlando Airport (MCO) -- the address for those is 1 Jeff Fuqua Blvd*

*Most will charge more for returning to a different location but it is worth it to us for the convenience. Play around with reservation sites using slightly different times, locations to pick up at, companies to see if you can get a better deal. Search for codes -- there should be a thread here for your month and try them all. Book your reservation and then continue to look for a cheaper rate & if you see one book it and then cancel the first one. Have a blast!*


----------



## DiannaVM

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can rent from any of the locations at Disney (the car care center,The Dolphin or the hotels in Disney Springs) and return the car to the airport, we've done it twice and it was easy-peasy. I know for a fact that the Enterprise has a drop-off spot at MCO because that is one of the companies we use.*
> *this webpage has a list of all the Rental Car agencies that service MCO, you can see both on & off site companies.*
> *Rental Car Agencies at MCO*
> *When you are selecting the return location just make sure it says Orlando Airport (MCO) -- the address for those is 1 Jeff Fuqua Blvd*
> 
> *Most will charge more for returning to a different location but it is worth it to us for the convenience. Play around with reservation sites using slightly different times, locations to pick up at, companies to see if you can get a better deal. Search for codes -- there should be a thread here for your month and try them all. Book your reservation and then continue to look for a cheaper rate & if you see one book it and then cancel the first one. Have a blast!*


Thank you! I don't know why I didn't even think of that! Originally we weren't going to rent a car and just use Lyft, but I am realizing that it may be easier for us to just have a car, especially on the days when we won't be at the parks and may want to get around a little more.


----------



## jimjenkids

looking at renting through SIXT car rental .  the rates look good and it shows a shuttle to the car rental from the airport, plus a return on property.  not sure about the company-anyone know or use them? right now i have a standard elite suv on reserve(free cancelation if i decide not to use them).  we need the suv for size and the fact that we arrive 2 days before we check in  to disney and also have a wedding to attend.  andy help would be appreciated. tia


----------



## cmorris303

Where is the closest location to All Star Sports to rent a car from?


----------



## goofy4tink

cmorris303 said:


> Where is the closest location to All Star Sports to rent a car from?


Alamo/National are are the Car Care Center and the Dolphin Resort. You can arrange for a ride to the CCC to pick up your car. You can walk or boat over to the Dolphin from DHS and Epcot.


----------



## OKW Lover

cmorris303 said:


> Where is the closest location to All Star Sports to rent a car from?


Hertz, Budget and Enterprise have nearby locations on 192.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

jimjenkids said:


> looking at renting through SIXT car rental .  the rates look good and it shows a shuttle to the car rental from the airport, plus a return on property.  not sure about the company-anyone know or use them? right now i have a standard elite suv on reserve(free cancelation if i decide not to use them).  we need the suv for size and the fact that we arrive 2 days before we check in  to disney and also have a wedding to attend.  andy help would be appreciated. tia


I've used Sixt to rent a car in Germany before (believe they are a German car rental agency that's more recently expanded to the US).  Not that's super valuable, but my experience with them in another country was great, so I hope that they have good customer service in the US as well.


----------



## LAX

goofy4tink said:


> Alamo/National are are the Car Care Center and the Dolphin Resort. You can arrange for a ride to the CCC to pick up your car. You can walk or boat over to the Dolphin from DHS and Epcot.



Which of the two locations is easier to access from AKV-Kidani? I think either location requires a change of bus unless a ride can be arranged. If a ride can be arranged, should I assume it's complimentary? TIA.

LAX


----------



## twinklebug

LAX said:


> Which of the two locations is easier to access from AKV-Kidani? I think either location requires a change of bus unless a ride can be arranged. If a ride can be arranged, should I assume it's complimentary? TIA.
> 
> LAX


The Dolphin is closer to AKL, but has more limited hours and I assume a smaller fleet of cars.
Alamo will pick up up and drop you off in the Disney area. I'm not yet sure what the number is, need to look it up as I have a vehicle reserved at the CCC for me the day after we arrive.

Should note that the Car Care Center is right outside the Magic Kingdom. While we can not walk to it, it should be a very short ride to/from there to any of the MK area resorts, or the park itself.


----------



## writerguyfl

Hertz has opened an office at the Holiday Inn Disney Springs:

https://www.hertz.com/rentacar/location/unitedstates/florida/orlando/ORLW15

Address: 1805 Hotel Plaza Blvd
Hours: 8am to 5pm every day
Pickup/Return Service: Available with a one hour advance notice and within 15 minutes from the Hertz Local Edition location. Once your reservation is booked, the location will call or email you at the phone number or email address provided to confirm pick up service.
This location is about a 10 minute walk from the Marketplace section of Disney Springs.  Add another 10 minutes walking time if starting/ending at the Disney Springs bus loop.


----------



## LisaraeMN

We rented from National and picking up at the Disney Car Care Center.  National Rental Car will pick you up on Disney property and bring you to the car care center, you just need to contact the dispatch office to schedule a pickup time.  It says to allow 1 hour advance notice for your scheduled pickup time.


----------



## Pug714

LisaraeMN said:


> We rented from National and picking up at the Disney Car Care Center.  National Rental Car will pick you up on Disney property and bring you to the car care center, you just need to contact the dispatch office to schedule a pickup time.  It says to allow 1 hour advance notice for your scheduled pickup time.



Well Alamo is usually cheaper then National. National is usually for people that want to use there status or points.


----------



## Pug714

twinklebug said:


> The Dolphin is closer to AKL, but has more limited hours and I assume a smaller fleet of cars.
> Alamo will pick up up and drop you off in the Disney area. I'm not yet sure what the number is, need to look it up as I have a vehicle reserved at the CCC for me the day after we arrive.
> 
> Should note that the Car Care Center is right outside the Magic Kingdom. While we can not walk to it, it should be a very short ride to/from there to any of the MK area resorts, or the park itself.



Well if you don’t like the car you get at Dolphin you could go to the car care center to exchange the car since the cars come from the car care center anyways.


----------



## Lewdannie

Hi,

I picking up an Alamo rental at the Dolphin and dropping it back to Four Points by Sheraton on International Drive. Their office closes at 4pm. 
Does anyone know if they have after hours arrangements for rental returns?

Thanks


----------



## Mmw37

We will be renting a car to spend a couple of days at LEGOLAND before our WDW stay in June. Our first resort is SSR, and we'll be arriving late afternoon with dinner that night in DS. Our park the next morning is HS. Alamo has the best price that I've found so far. What seems like the most hassle-free way to return the car? I'm assuming A or B, but would like an input on which will eat up the least of my husband's time. Thanks!

A) Drop family off at SSR to settle in, drive to Car Care Center, return car, shuttle back to SSR, go to dinner
B) Check into SSR, drive to DS, return car (is there an Alamo return at DS, or should I go with a different company? I don't mind a small price difference), eat dinner
C) Park at SSR on arrival night, drive to HS in am, and at some point (pre/post park) return car at Swan/Dolphin


----------



## Koz

Mmw37 said:


> We will be renting a car to spend a couple of days at LEGOLAND before our WDW stay in June. Our first resort is SSR, and we'll be arriving late afternoon with dinner that night in DS. Our park the next morning is HS. Alamo has the best price that I've found so far. What seems like the most hassle-free way to return the car? I'm assuming A or B, but would like an input on which will eat up the least of my husband's time. Thanks!
> 
> A) Drop family off at SSR to settle in, drive to Car Care Center, return car, shuttle back to SSR, go to dinner
> B) Check into SSR, drive to DS, return car (is there an Alamo return at DS, or should I go with a different company? I don't mind a small price difference), eat dinner
> C) Park at SSR on arrival night, drive to HS in am, and at some point (pre/post park) return car at Swan/Dolphin



D)  Have family drop you off at SSR so that you can settle in, go to the bar and unwind, poolside. They then drive to the care care center, return the car and take the shuttle back to SSR at which point you are rested and ready for dinner.


----------



## twinklebug

Mmw37 said:


> We will be renting a car to spend a couple of days at LEGOLAND before our WDW stay in June. Our first resort is SSR, and we'll be arriving late afternoon with dinner that night in DS. Our park the next morning is HS. Alamo has the best price that I've found so far. What seems like the most hassle-free way to return the car? I'm assuming A or B, but would like an input on which will eat up the least of my husband's time. Thanks!
> 
> A) Drop family off at SSR to settle in, drive to Car Care Center, return car, shuttle back to SSR, go to dinner
> B) Check into SSR, drive to DS, return car (is there an Alamo return at DS, or should I go with a different company? I don't mind a small price difference), eat dinner
> C) Park at SSR on arrival night, drive to HS in am, and at some point (pre/post park) return car at Swan/Dolphin


You could also bring the entire family to return the car at CCC and have the shuttle drop you off at DS? (Their shuttles are small buses, plenty of room)


----------



## Koz

twinklebug said:


> You could also bring the entire family to return the car at CCC and have the shuttle drop you off at DS? (Their shuttles are small buses, plenty of room)


Nope- "D" is better.


----------



## Mmw37

I’ll be relaxing with a cocktail regardless, so D it is! Trying to figure which is the best choice for my poor husband, lol


----------



## Koz

Mmw37 said:


> I’ll be relaxing with a cocktail regardless, so D it is! Trying to figure which is the best choice for my poor husband, lol



E)  Switch places with husband


----------



## LAX

Mmw37 said:


> We will be renting a car to spend a couple of days at LEGOLAND before our WDW stay in June. Our first resort is SSR, and we'll be arriving late afternoon with dinner that night in DS. Our park the next morning is HS. Alamo has the best price that I've found so far. What seems like the most hassle-free way to return the car? I'm assuming A or B, but would like an input on which will eat up the least of my husband's time. Thanks!
> 
> A) Drop family off at SSR to settle in, drive to Car Care Center, return car, shuttle back to SSR, go to dinner
> B) Check into SSR, drive to DS, return car (is there an Alamo return at DS, or should I go with a different company? I don't mind a small price difference), eat dinner
> C) Park at SSR on arrival night, drive to HS in am, and at some point (pre/post park) return car at Swan/Dolphin



If you can switch to a different car rental company, you can do B) and return at a few DS hotels. I think there may even be one for Alamo at DS, but I am not sure.

LAX


----------



## Mmw37

I think I’m going to use Alamo, since we fly in late at night and they have a really easy pickup process. I’ll have hubby drop us (or maybe just me) off at the resort and go turn it right in. Thanks!


----------



## MomLC

Anymore Alamo July codes out there? Always looking to save more money. Thanks


----------



## Hatwriter456

We will be staying at POR in a couple of weeks and we want to rent a car for one day to go to Kennedy Space Center. Should we use the Car Care Center or a hotel next to Disney Sorings? We could take a boat from  POR to DS and then walk to neighboring hotel? We have AAA would we get a discount anywhere?


----------



## OKW Lover

Hatwriter456 said:


> We will be staying at POR in a couple of weeks and we want to rent a car for one day to go to Kennedy Space Center. Should we use the Car Care Center or a hotel next to Disney Sorings? We could take a boat from  POR to DS and then walk to neighboring hotel? We have AAA would we get a discount anywhere?


The answer is yes to all of you questions!  

Seriously, until you actually check out the various car rental company websites for your specific dates you won't know which is cheaper.


----------



## Hatwriter456

OKW Lover said:


> The answer is yes to all of you questions!
> 
> Seriously, until you actually check out the various car rental company websites for your specific dates you won't know which is cheaper.



Any recommendations on which car rental company to use or are they all about the same? I haven’t rented a car in YEARS.


----------



## OKW Lover

They are pretty much all the same.  You'll hear glowing reviews and astoundingly bad reviews of all of them.  Pretty much go by price.


----------



## kddlm

Have admittedly not read entire thread, but does it list anywhere which companies at MCO have kiosks to use rather than waiting in long lines?


----------



## KristenB17

These are all quite helpful


----------



## Lewdannie

Does anyone know if Alamo at the Orlando Four Points Sheraton Hotel accepts after hours returns?


----------



## kreckl

We will need a car in August from the 16th ( staying at B resort) to the 20th ( flying out of Tampa). I know that the B resort has an Enterprise on site but the rates I'm seeing aren't great. We've used Alamo in the past from the CCC and was happy with them, but otherwise no experience.
Are the other rental places within walking distance to the B Resort? I can't tell from the maps Ive been looking at and would like to compare rates/companies.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## OKW Lover

kreckl said:


> Are the other rental places within walking distance to the B Resort?


Several of the other hotels on Hotel Plaza Blvd (where the B Resort is located) also have car rental desks.


----------



## kreckl

Thanks- any way to know which ones?


----------



## kreckl

Still looking- I have never been to this area and don't know how to search- don't even know which hotels are where to look up addresses. Thanks


----------



## kreckl

IS anyone aware of any discount codes for August? We will likely go with Alamo, but really anything if we can get the price down. Thank you!


----------



## Pug714

kreckl said:


> Still looking- I have never been to this area and don't know how to search- don't even know which hotels are where to look up addresses. Thanks


Try the Avis or Budget at DoubleTree. They usually have great One-Way rates. 2305 Hotel Plaza Blvd Doubletree @ Walt Disney World Orlando FL US 32830, 2305 Hotel Plaza Blvd, Orlando, FL 32830


----------



## Pug714

kreckl said:


> IS anyone aware of any discount codes for August? We will likely go with Alamo, but really anything if we can get the price down. Thank you!


Try Contact ID LACDISC for 15% off with Alamo.


----------



## Pug714

kddlm said:


> Have admittedly not read entire thread, but does it list anywhere which companies at MCO have kiosks to use rather than waiting in long lines?


You can skip the counter with Avis, Budget, Alamo, National. Where if you sign up online you can just go right to the booths which are located in the  garage and have no wait. They will check your credit card at the Booth but then you will be on your way.


----------



## Pug714

Hatwriter456 said:


> Any recommendations on which car rental company to use or are they all about the same? I haven’t rented a car in YEARS.


Avis or Budget or National or  Advantage.


----------



## kreckl

Pug714 said:


> Try Contact ID LACDISC for 15% off with Alamo.


nope- but thanks!


----------



## kreckl

Pug714 said:


> Try the Avis or Budget at DoubleTree. They usually have great One-Way rates. 2305 Hotel Plaza Blvd Doubletree @ Walt Disney World Orlando FL US 32830, 2305 Hotel Plaza Blvd, Orlando, FL 32830


Well over $300 for the 4 nights- but thanks for trying!


----------



## Deeds73

I posted this in the November thread but this thread seems to have more traffic.  Anybody know how strict Alamo is with the time of their rentals?  I have a reservation right now for 6pm, but my flight time has changed and we are now arriving at 10:45am.  If I change the time, my reservation price goes up.  Is it safe to leave it as is?  I don't want to arrive and have no car!


----------



## twinklebug

Deeds73 said:


> I posted this in the November thread but this thread seems to have more traffic.  Anybody know how strict Alamo is with the time of their rentals?  I have a reservation right now for 6pm, but my flight time has changed and we are now arriving at 10:45am.  If I change the time, my reservation price goes up.  Is it safe to leave it as is?  I don't want to arrive and have no car!


You'll be fine for pickup, there will be a car for you even if they have to upgrade you for free.
The price is determined by the full days you have it taken out. If you are picking up the car early and returning it later than that time on your return day, it rolls the rental price over to the next full day. If the price difference is too much, you might want to hang around MCO for a little bit, hit up the Disney store, eat an early lunch... you know


----------



## Rumi

Hi! Anyone know what's the chance of finding a minivan in National's Emerald Aisle at MCO a few days before Christmas? Should I reserve a second car just in case?  (We are flying with 6 people and would rather rent two cars for flexibility than pay a ton for a minivan.)

If I reserve a second one, there wouldn't be a problem canceling it if I find a minivan, would there? They have my credit card info because I joined the Emerald Club.


----------



## goofy4tink

Rumi said:


> Hi! Anyone know what's the chance of finding a minivan in National's Emerald Aisle at MCO a few days before Christmas? Should I reserve a second car just in case?  (We are flying with 6 people and would rather rent two cars for flexibility than pay a ton for a minivan.)
> 
> If I reserve a second one, there wouldn't be a problem canceling it if I find a minivan, would there? They have my credit card info because I joined the Emerald Club.


Well, if they offer that as an option, when you make your reservation, they should have one when you get there. But, in all honesty, it's getting late to reserve a car for that time frame. But give it a shot.


----------



## Rumi

goofy4tink said:


> Well, if they offer that as an option, when you make your reservation, they should have one when you get there. But, in all honesty, it's getting late to reserve a car for that time frame. But give it a shot.



Thanks. I went ahead and reserved another one.


----------



## Gman76

Would be rare to have a minivan or full size SUV in Emerald Aisle. Do not risk it if important.


----------



## Gman76

It is rather obvious that all the majors have a location at Orlando airport.

To find other locations, google maps is great. Pick you hotel first, then in the search bar, type car rental and they all pop up.


----------



## Epcot Mom

I need a one day rental to move my daughter into Disney College Program housing later this month.  We are staying at All Star Movies.  I'll need a ride to and from the car rental.  Is the Car Care Center the best option or would you suggest something else.  I've tried searching but it starts getting confusing, I don't really know what is what of the non-Disney hotels.

Thanks!


----------



## Gman76

Here is a google map showing nearby locations for car rental. You an always take a cab or Uber to get there.

As to car care center... worth getting a quote.


----------



## Epcot Mom

Thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

Epcot Mom said:


> I need a one day rental to move my daughter into Disney College Program housing later this month.  We are staying at All Star Movies.  I'll need a ride to and from the car rental.  Is the Car Care Center the best option or would you suggest something else.  I've tried searching but it starts getting confusing, I don't really know what is what of the non-Disney hotels.
> 
> Thanks!


....me too......hey, can my DS and  I bum a ride to Super Walmart?


----------



## kimmar067

Gman76 said:


> Here is a google map showing nearby locations for car rental. You an always take a cab or Uber to get there.
> 
> As to car care center... worth getting a quote.


....I believe Alamo and National Car Rentals are available....do I have to call each one directly? Or, do I call the Car Care Center? 

TIA!


----------



## Epcot Mom

My daughter checks in on the 14th, looks like your son is a bit later....


----------



## dergib

anyone rented a car seat?  we are half on resort 4 days and half off 3 days. debating picking up at alamo car care center and returning to MCO.  trying to decide if I want to buy seats at a local walmart or rent?


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....I believe Alamo and National Car Rentals are available....do I have to call each one directly? Or, do I call the Car Care Center?
> 
> TIA!


...anxiously awaiting a reply....


----------



## kimmar067

Epcot Mom said:


> My daughter checks in on the 14th, looks like your son is a bit later....


...by just a week...


----------



## goofy4tink

kimmar067 said:


> ...anxiously awaiting a reply....


I'm not sure what you're asking. Are you looking to just make a rental reservation? If so, go to the Alamo, or National website, plug in your info, and you're done. I find that Alamo is usually cheaper than National. And you can rent from the Dolphin as well. Check both to see which is cheaper.


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking. Are you looking to just make a rental reservation? If so, go to the Alamo, or National website, plug in your info, and you're done. I find that Alamo is usually cheaper than National. And you can rent from the Dolphin as well. Check both to see which is cheaper.


  FYI - actually, I called the Car Care Center and the phone menu directed me to Alamo, where I got a pretty good deal [$38.20 w/taxes and fees for one day]


----------



## nelsonkg

Pug714 said:


> Try Contact ID LACDISC for 15% off with Alamo.


I used this Contract ID but what is it from is it available for anyone? thanks


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> FYI - actually, I called the Car Care Center and the phone menu directed me to Alamo, where I got a pretty good deal [$38.20 w/taxes and fees for one day]


Follow-up:

The Alamo people were so nice!  I called from ASSp and they arrived within 12 minutes at the front door.  My vehicle was already available to me and I got a free upgrade. Same thing for the return - so painless and hassle-free!!  I'd definitely recommend them.....


----------



## kimmar067

Epcot Mom said:


> My daughter checks in on the 14th, looks like your son is a bit later....


...how's your DD getting along? So far, pretty smooth sailing for my DS. He is at Chatham and his apartment houses 8 guys - two to a room....I really hated leaving that 75 degree weather...


----------



## EACarlson

Looking a long ways out and trying to plan. We are going to be renting a mini-van to go to Kennedy one day of our Disney trip.  Planning on picking up the rental from the CCC early morning.  The return is what I'm not sure about, should I drop off after hours and find another way back to POP or pay for one night of parking, return early the next morning and get the shuttle?  What is the cost for one night of parking at POP?  Any easy way to get from the CCC to POP?


----------



## Woodview

K.S.C.  usually closes        well before  8pm      & then it is about an hours drive  back to CCC.


----------



## kimmar067

EACarlson said:


> Looking a long ways out and trying to plan. We are going to be renting a mini-van to go to Kennedy one day of our Disney trip.  Planning on picking up the rental from the CCC early morning.  The return is what I'm not sure about, should I drop off after hours and find another way back to POP or pay for one night of parking, return early the next morning and get the shuttle?  *What is the cost for one night of parking at POP?*


....I had the Alamo rental overnight and didn't have to pay for parking at ASSp...let them know at the front desk and they will print out a pass for you to put on the dashboard.


----------



## OKW Lover

kimmar067 said:


> let them know at the front desk and they will print out a pass for you to put on the dashboard.


How long ago was this?  I haven't seen them giving out parking passes in a long time.


----------



## EACarlson

We are also celebrating birthdays with my in laws after that, no idea when we would start heading back to Orlando from Space Coast.  It might be 10 pm before we start driving.


----------



## TyRy

kimmar067 said:


> Follow-up:
> 
> The Alamo people were so nice!  I called from ASSp and they arrived within 12 minutes at the front door.  My vehicle was already available to me and I got a free upgrade. Same thing for the return - so painless and hassle-free!!  I'd definitely recommend them.....



Did you have to call and arrange a time when you were dropping the car off?


----------



## kimmar067

TyRy said:


> Did you have to call and arrange a time when you were dropping the car off?


...I knew ahead of time when I was dropping off the car, so I called about 35 minutes before the 24-hour period [I only booked it for a day].


----------



## glocon

Does anyone here have a preference for either Alamo or National? I will be renting a car to drive from Nashville TN to WDW, and have never done that before. I’ll just drop it off at the CCC to avoid parking fees as we will use Disney’s transportation once there.


----------



## DisLiss

Just wanted to note that I just found out that the Hertz car rental service at the Orlando Amtrak station is closing permanently.   So for anyone planning on going that route for their car rental, you might want to double check if it will still be available for your dates.  When I checked it was giving a response of "temporarily closed" for earlier dates but "permanently closed" for dates in July 2020.


----------



## piglet1979

We are looking to rent a car for 1 day and we have never done this before.  Is it better to use CCC or the Dolphin?  Is one better then the other for transportation to and from your resort?


----------



## glocon

I’ve only ever used the CCC and they were phenomenal! I dropped off a car and they gave me a lift back to my resort immediately. Door to door. I would not hesitate to use them.


----------



## gortman65

We are picking up an Alamo rental at MCO and eventually dropping it off at the CCC.  Just wondering if there’s a special no pay lane I should use when going through the MK gates, or if I just tell the gate attendant I’m returning a rental to the CCC so they will let me through without charging me the MK parking fee.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## OKW Lover

gortman65 said:


> We are picking up an Alamo rental at MCO and eventually dropping it off at the CCC. Just wondering if there’s a special no pay lane I should use when going through the MK gates,


There has been a recent change to the roadways approaching the MK.  You won't need to go through the parking toll booths to get to the CCC.  Instead, follow the signs for the MK area resorts.  You'll pass the parking lots on your left and then take a left turn onto Seven Seas Drive at the lights.  At the end of that road, take another left and follow that to the Car Care Center.  Basically you loop around the parking lot when you do this.


----------



## gortman65

OKW Lover said:


> There has been a recent change to the roadways approaching the MK.  You won't need to go through the parking toll booths to get to the CCC.  Instead, follow the signs for the MK area resorts.  You'll pass the parking lots on your left and then take a left turn onto Seven Seas Drive at the lights.  At the end of that road, take another left and follow that to the Car Care Center.  Basically you loop around the parking lot when you do this.


Super helpful information - thanks so much!


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Just found this thread and want to thank everyone for all the great details.  We're at WDW Sunday-Thursday and then are heading over to Universal for two days.  Decided to rent a car at the Disney CCC since we can get picked-up right at Pop Century, and then we'll drop off the car at the airport.  Simple and easy - thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

glocon said:


> I’ve only ever used the CCC and they were phenomenal! I dropped off a car and they gave me a lift back to my resort immediately. Door to door. I would not hesitate to use them.


ITA!


----------



## vetrik

We’re staying one night at Caribbean Beach before our cruise in February. Rental rates from the airport are so outrageous it’s half the price to take Magical Express when we arrive and pick up a rental the next morning to drive to port.

We’ve never rented a car from WDW before (only from MCO), so I don’t know if one option is preferable or if it doesn’t really make a difference: picking up at the Car Care Center (scheduling a shuttle to get there), or picking up at Dolphin (getting there by Skyliner/walking from Epcot). They are the same price, and we’ll be getting the car at 9:00 am.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## OKW Lover

vetrik said:


> so I don’t know if one option is preferable or if it doesn’t really make a difference: picking up at the Car Care Center (scheduling a shuttle to get there), or picking up at Dolphin (getting there by Skyliner/walking from Epcot). They are the same price, and we’ll be getting the car at 9:00 am.


I'd be tempted to do the skyliner option, but I'm not sure what time the rental counter opens at the Dolphin.


----------



## maciec

Anyone having a problem searching carrentalsavers for on property companies?  I am searching 4/28-5/5 using Bay Lake, Lake Buena Vista, and Orlando and none of the companies that are on property are showing up.  I have always used Bay Lake to get the Car Care Center and the Dolphin, but now I am getting an "oops" message.  Would someone be willing to check and see if they are getting the same message to see if it's just me?

Thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

www.carrentalsavers.com shows me several lake buena vista rental companies for me.


----------



## maciec

Did you use my dates by chance?


----------



## OKW Lover

maciec said:


> Did you use my dates by chance?


No.  Just a random date next week


----------



## robinb

maciec said:


> Anyone having a problem searching carrentalsavers for on property companies?  I am searching 4/28-5/5 using Bay Lake, Lake Buena Vista, and Orlando and none of the companies that are on property are showing up.  I have always used Bay Lake to get the Car Care Center and the Dolphin, but now I am getting an "oops" message.  Would someone be willing to check and see if they are getting the same message to see if it's just me?
> 
> Thanks


They are not showing for your dates when I try them too.  They do show up on the National Car website, so you can book direct.


----------



## maciec

OKW Lover said:


> www.carrentalsavers.com shows me several lake buena vista rental companies for me.





robinb said:


> They are not showing for your dates when I try them too.  They do show up on the National Car website, so you can book direct.



I contacted carrentalsavers and they were getting the same results as me for the on property companies not showing up. The closest I can get is the hotels down by Disney Springs. Anyway, they are looking into it


----------



## pmdeve

I just made a reservation for a rental car.  The cost of the insurance is so high.  I know my car insurance will cover and if there is an accident I have to pay my deductible.  The one thing that troubles me is what the rental car company would charge me if I had an accident and if the car was being repaired and out of service.  Is there any credit card that would provides insurance for the loss of use of the car?


----------



## maciec

pmdeve said:


> I just made a reservation for a rental car.  The cost of the insurance is so high.  I know my car insurance will cover and if there is an accident I have to pay my deductible.  The one thing that troubles me is what the rental car company would charge me if I had an accident and if the car was being repaired and out of service.  Is there any credit card that would provides insurance for the loss of use of the car?



Did you buy the rental company's insurance? I'm a little confused.  If you did it's probably not necessary because of your personal policy.  Check with your insurance company to see if you are covered while driving a rental vehicle


----------



## heathere3

maciec said:


> Did you buy the rental company's insurance? I'm a little confused.  If you did it's probably not necessary because of your personal policy.  Check with your insurance company to see if you are covered while driving a rental vehicle


Not all states have/require/provide insurance to cover car rental companies for lost days of use of the car.  In Florida, if the car you've rented (for example), gets hit while parked and takes 2 weeks to repair, the car rental place is allowed to charge the renter (even though it wasn't their fault) the cost of the lost revenue for those two weeks.  It's a really cruddy practice!  There is insurance you can get from the rental car company to cover for this, but it's expensive.


----------



## OKW Lover

heathere3 said:


> In Florida, if the car you've rented (for example), gets hit while parked and takes 2 weeks to repair, the car rental place is allowed to charge the renter (even though it wasn't their fault) the cost of the lost revenue for those two weeks.


Wondering how this works.  There really isn't one price for a car rental as we've all found out when searching for the best rate.  They go up and down all the time.  Also, it seems to be about revenue but doesn't include any offsetting expense that the rental would have covered?  And what if that car wouldn't have been rented during that period because they have an over abundance of that class of vehicles? 

 I'm surprised a class action lawsuit hasn't been started.


----------



## snoopy352

Hi - we have never had to rent a car in Orlando before but this year we do. We will take ME to our resort but will rent a car to go to the FL west coast for a week and then return it after.  We want to rent the car at DW. It looks like the past locations at Dolphin and Swan are no longer in service. Is the CCC center still an option? I went to their site and no mention of renting a car. TIA


----------



## EACarlson

snoopy352 said:


> Hi - we have never had to rent a car in Orlando before but this year we do. We will take ME to our resort but will rent a car to go to the FL west coast for a week and then return it after.  We want to rent the car at DW. It looks like the past locations at Dolphin and Swan are no longer in service. Is the CCC center still an option? I went to their site and no mention of renting a car. TIA


It was last I heard.  You have to go to the National or Alamo websites and pick the CCC as the pickup location.  I just checked on the Alamo site and they are allowing reservations for the CCC.


----------



## georgina

snoopy352 said:


> Hi - we have never had to rent a car in Orlando before but this year we do. We will take ME to our resort but will rent a car to go to the FL west coast for a week and then return it after.  We want to rent the car at DW. It looks like the past locations at Dolphin and Swan are no longer in service. Is the CCC center still an option? I went to their site and no mention of renting a car. TIA





EACarlson said:


> It was last I heard.  You have to go to the National or Alamo websites and pick the CCC as the pickup location.  I just checked on the Alamo site and they are allowing reservations for the CCC.


I just reserved one at the car care center through Costco. They had both Alamo and Enterprise listed, enterprise was a lot cheaper. I hope they are still doing the pickup at the resort!


----------



## DisneyDre

In need of some assistance with renting a car. Been to WDW many many times but never needed a car. We are looking to rent a car just for a few days in the middle of our WDW stay.(August/September trip) We have never rented before, but from what i am reading there is a Car Care Center on WDW property? I can picture the location of it with a gas station I believe? Wanna say we pass it when we leave MK. How do we go about renting one from that particualr location? What company uses that location? Do they bring the car to your WDW resort and pick it up when you are done? Like I said we have never rented a car before and not sure where to begin.  It will be myself, husband and 5 year old son so im assuming we will bring our own carseat on airplane down to WDW so we will have that. I know we can rent from the MCO airport when we fly in but since we don't need the car right away i thought maybe we could save a little money and only rent it when we needed it in the middle of our stay. I would apprecitae any feedback.


----------



## EACarlson

DisneyDre said:


> In need of some assistance with renting a car. Been to WDW many many times but never needed a car. We are looking to rent a car just for a few days in the middle of our WDW stay.(August/September trip) We have never rented before, but from what i am reading there is a Car Care Center on WDW property? I can picture the location of it with a gas station I believe? Wanna say we pass it when we leave MK. How do we go about renting one from that particualr location? What company uses that location? Do they bring the car to your WDW resort and pick it up when you are done? Like I said we have never rented a car before and not sure where to begin.  It will be myself, husband and 5 year old son so im assuming we will bring our own carseat on airplane down to WDW so we will have that. I know we can rent from the MCO airport when we fly in but since we don't need the car right away i thought maybe we could save a little money and only rent it when we needed it in the middle of our stay. I would apprecitae any feedback.


Alamo and National are the two companies that rent out of the CCC.  Book on either of their websites and choose the Disney Car Care center as the location.  They will come pick you up anywhere on property, bring you to the CCC to get your rental and drop you off anywhere on property.  When I used it in 2019 they picked me up at POP, and dropped me off at Disney Springs when I returned the car the same day.  I had a just about to turn 4 year old, we put him in his car seat on the plane, I went to the CCC and picked up the car by myself then went back to POP to pick up the family, same on the return.


----------



## georgina

DisneyDre said:


> In need of some assistance with renting a car. Been to WDW many many times but never needed a car. We are looking to rent a car just for a few days in the middle of our WDW stay.(August/September trip) We have never rented before, but from what i am reading there is a Car Care Center on WDW property? I can picture the location of it with a gas station I believe? Wanna say we pass it when we leave MK. How do we go about renting one from that particualr location? What company uses that location? Do they bring the car to your WDW resort and pick it up when you are done? Like I said we have never rented a car before and not sure where to begin.  It will be myself, husband and 5 year old son so im assuming we will bring our own carseat on airplane down to WDW so we will have that. I know we can rent from the MCO airport when we fly in but since we don't need the car right away i thought maybe we could save a little money and only rent it when we needed it in the middle of our stay. I would apprecitae any feedback.


There is also Enterprise rentals at the car care center. They were much cheaper than Alamo for my dates in late Sept/ Oct.


----------



## easyas123

georgina said:


> There is also Enterprise rentals at the car care center. They were much cheaper than Alamo for my dates in late Sept/ Oct.



Has anyone been charged a $200 drop fee by Enterprise to drop your car off at the Car Care Center?  I tried to make a reservation to do so in late January and they wanted $200 to drop it there...I changed the reservation to drop off at MCO and the charge disappeared.  I'm going to keep checking over the next several months to see if it disappears- have done this same thing before without any drop charge.

(gotta stay with Enterprise for work reasons)


----------



## pth

I was planning to rent a car for the day sometime after the 4th, but their reservations system showed multiple days in a row where they had no cars to rent out.


----------



## EACarlson

easyas123 said:


> Has anyone been charged a $200 drop fee by Enterprise to drop your car off at the Car Care Center?  I tried to make a reservation to do so in late January and they wanted $200 to drop it there...I changed the reservation to drop off at MCO and the charge disappeared.  I'm going to keep checking over the next several months to see if it disappears- have done this same thing before without any drop charge.
> 
> (gotta stay with Enterprise for work reasons)


I've read recently that many of the companies are actually charging the one way fees that are in the agreement but haven't been charged for a very long time.  They want to get those cars "cleaned" and ready to go for the next person ASAP.


----------



## DisneyDre

Im trying to rent a car from MCO and return at car care center at the end of this month for our trip. I thought there were a few car rental companies but now I'm only seeing Enterprise? So is that my only option if i want to return at car care center? I also have tried going to car rental sites and when i try to type in car care center as a drop off location it says it dosent exist, so im just using the link from the disney website.Can anyone please give me some insight?


----------



## easyas123

DisneyDre said:


> Im trying to rent a car from MCO and return at car care center at the end of this month for our trip. I thought there were a few car rental companies but now I'm only seeing Enterprise? So is that my only option if i want to return at car care center? I also have tried going to car rental sites and when i try to type in car care center as a drop off location it says it dosent exist, so im just using the link from the disney website.Can anyone please give me some insight?



here has been my experience with enterprise and the car care center. Prior to the outbreak or whatever we’re calling it these days we would often rent a car in Fort Myers to visit family then drive to Orlando for a few days and drop off the rental at the car care center. Easy simple done. I made a reservation for this coming January to do just that again and now there is a $200 surcharge to drop it at the car care center versus dropping it at the airport. I have been checking frequently and it’s still there, I even called enterprise and the person who took my car was surprised that the reservation would even allow me to book the car care center as a drop off regardless of surcharge costs, as they indicated they were starting to do away with some of the one-way drop off points in Orlando. In any event we decided to save the 200 bucks and drop the car at the airport instead of the car care center. But it sure was convenient while it lasted! Hopefully the option w/o the surcharge will return.
*we use Enterprise due to corporate account set up, so I’m not currently to up to date on other car rental companies-


----------



## DisneyDre

easyas123 said:


> here has been my experience with enterprise and the car care center. Prior to the outbreak or whatever we’re calling it these days we would often rent a car in Fort Myers to visit family then drive to Orlando for a few days and drop off the rental at the car care center. Easy simple done. I made a reservation for this coming January to do just that again and now there is a $200 surcharge to drop it at the car care center versus dropping it at the airport. I have been checking frequently and it’s still there, I even called enterprise and the person who took my car was surprised that the reservation would even allow me to book the car care center as a drop off regardless of surcharge costs, as they indicated they were starting to do away with some of the one-way drop off points in Orlando. In any event we decided to save the 200 bucks and drop the car at the airport instead of the car care center. But it sure was convenient while it lasted! Hopefully the option w/o the surcharge will return.
> *we use Enterprise due to corporate account set up, so I’m not currently to up to date on other car rental companies-



Hmm I will look into that $200 charge tonight. I didn't see it, but maybe when I finalize the reservation I will. We are heading down on Aug 24 to visit family for the day and then check into AKL the next day, also hit up the grocery store to get food & drinks for the trip. Then Friday 27th we are going to universal for the day so we needed a car and planning on returning the next morning to the car care center. For the rest of the trip, we will be at the WDW parks so we won't need the car and then we will take magical express when we head home. Also, don't have money to keep car the whole trip, so this is stressful. Definitely going to finalize plans tonight.


----------



## georgina

DisneyDre said:


> Im trying to rent a car from MCO and return at car care center at the end of this month for our trip. I thought there were a few car rental companies but now I'm only seeing Enterprise? So is that my only option if i want to return at car care center? I also have tried going to car rental sites and when i try to type in car care center as a drop off location it says it dosent exist, so im just using the link from the disney website.Can anyone please give me some insight?


Costco is showing me both Alamo and Enterprise for picking up at MCO and dropping at the car care center. (Enterprise is cheaper). For picking up on a Saturday night and returning on Sunday morning, it says $88. We decided to rent for the whole time, so I canceled that short term res.


----------



## DisneyDre

georgina said:


> Costco is showing me both Alamo and Enterprise for picking up at MCO and dropping at the car care center. (Enterprise is cheaper. For picking up on a Saturday night and returning on Sunday morning, it says $88.


You can rent a car from costco? I do not have them where I live so i had no idea.


----------



## georgina

DisneyDre said:


> You can rent a car from costco? I do not have them where I live so i had no idea.


The savings on car rentals are a main reason I keep my membership. Plus a free 2nd driver included. You can join Costco even if there isn't one in your area to do online orders and travel.


----------



## easyas123

DisneyDre said:


> Hmm I will look into that $200 charge tonight. I didn't see it, but maybe when I finalize the reservation I will. We are heading down on Aug 24 to visit family for the day and then check into AKL the next day, also hit up the grocery store to get food & drinks for the trip. Then Friday 27th we are going to universal for the day so we needed a car and planning on returning the next morning to the car care center. For the rest of the trip, we will be at the WDW parks so we won't need the car and then we will take magical express when we head home. Also, don't have money to keep car the whole trip, so this is stressful. Definitely going to finalize plans tonight.



Yeah, I'm thinking it has more to do with me doing a one-way rental from another area of FL and dropping it off there.  I can't imagine they'd have any reason to charge it if you were renting to & from the same location.


----------



## DisneyDre

easyas123 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it has more to do with me doing a one-way rental from another area of FL and dropping it off there.  I can't imagine they'd have any reason to charge it if you were renting to & from the same location.


Well, we would be getting from MCO and returning to car care center, so i will take a look.


----------



## DisneyDre

georgina said:


> The savings on car rentals are a main reason I keep my membership. Plus a free 2nd driver included. You can join Costco even if there isn't one in your area to do online orders and travel.


We do have Bj's Wholesale by us, maybe they will have something similar?


----------



## easyas123

DisneyDre said:


> Well, we would be getting from MCO and returning to car care center, so i will take a look.




Good luck! I hope they don't charge you,  I've only used it twice, but each time the CCC was super quick and easy.  Had a shuttle ready and we were in and out of there in 2 minutes.  It is super convenient -  I tried another dummy reservation, it's still showing for me.  
Have a fun, safe trip-



CONCESSION RECOVERY FEE 11.11 PCT (11.11%)$ 69.15
FL WASTE TIRE/BATTERY FEE .02/DAY$ 0.14
SC REC - FL SURCHG RECOV 2.00/DAY$ 14.00
VLF REC .85/DAY$ 5.95
DROP FEE$ 200.00
SALES TAX (6.5%)$ 45.86


----------



## DisneyDre

easyas123 said:


> Good luck! I hope they don't charge you,  I've only used it twice, but each time the CCC was super quick and easy.  Had a shuttle ready and we were in and out of there in 2 minutes.  It is super convenient -  I tried another dummy reservation, it's still showing for me.
> Have a fun, safe trip-
> 
> 
> 
> CONCESSION RECOVERY FEE 11.11 PCT (11.11%)$ 69.15
> FL WASTE TIRE/BATTERY FEE .02/DAY$ 0.14
> SC REC - FL SURCHG RECOV 2.00/DAY$ 14.00
> VLF REC .85/DAY$ 5.95
> DROP FEE$ 200.00
> SALES TAX (6.5%)$ 45.86


So I just made a reservation (didn't actually make it, just was playing around)and when I went to check out I saw the $150 drop fee, this is annoying!!!


----------



## lisam70

I just found a crazy low rate thru UCT picking up at Avis at WDW Hilton. Anyone use this location ??


----------



## hayesdvc

Trying to find out if National uses the Swan & Dolphin as a drop off/pick up location.

I have done this many times, however, it appears it is no longer on the National site.


----------



## easyas123

DisneyDre said:


> So I just made a reservation (didn't actually make it, just was playing around)and when I went to check out I saw the $150 drop fee, this is annoying!!!



If they would reduce mine from $200 to $100 I'd seriously consider it vs. returning at MCO & then Ubering back to our resort. 



lisam70 said:


> I just found a crazy low rate thru UCT picking up at Avis at WDW Hilton. Anyone use this location ??



We've dropped off there, but it's been several years.  From what I recall it wasn't a terrible place to deal with.


----------



## EACarlson

hayesdvc said:


> Trying to find out if National uses the Swan & Dolphin as a drop off/pick up location.
> 
> I have done this many times, however, it appears it is no longer on the National site.


Last I heard S&D didn't have their rental desk open.  That is liable to change at any time.


----------



## Gizmo74

lisam70 said:


> I just found a crazy low rate thru UCT picking up at Avis at WDW Hilton. Anyone use this location ??


I used this location several years ago.  If it is the Hilton near Disney Springs it was really easy to get to.  It was at the end of Disney Springs and I walked across the bridge to the hotel.  Very easy.  What code did you use?  I need a one day rental next week.


----------



## lisam70

Gizmo74 said:


> I used this location several years ago.  If it is the Hilton near Disney Springs it was really easy to get to.  It was at the end of Disney Springs and I walked across the bridge to the hotel.  Very easy.  What code did you use?  I need a one day rental next week.


Coincidentally I just picked the car up. UC has 50%off their car rental if you purchase tickets from them. Great deal and this is I think the only location other than the airport to use if you book thru them. Was very easy.


----------



## N Shah

Good morning,

Does anyone have good recommendations on getting from Animal Kingdom to the World Car Transportation Center?  Also, how early should I leave the park if my rental pickup is at 6PM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EACarlson

N Shah said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Does anyone have good recommendations on getting from Animal Kingdom to the World Car Transportation Center?  Also, how early should I leave the park if my rental pickup is at 6PM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you asking about the Car Care Center?  If so, I would just go to whatever the nearest resort is and have the CCC pick you up from there.  Probably either AKL or one of the All-stars.


----------



## juju

Just fyi.  I have an Enterprise reservation next week for 2 days thru Costco to p/u car at MCO and drop off at WDW Car Care Center. My drop off fee is only $7.52


----------



## idohair2

EACarlson said:


> Are you asking about the Car Care Center?  If so, I would just go to whatever the nearest resort is and have the CCC pick you up from there.  Probably either AKL or one of the All-stars.


  When I google Car care center it comes of as a service center. Not a rental center.


----------



## EACarlson

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/car-care-center/Offers vehicle repair and car rentals.


----------



## kappyfamily

Does anyone know when we drop our rental car off at the Car Care Center can they bring us to Epcot? or do we just have them take us to Beach Club or somewhere close and walk from there? Also, do we need to book that shuttle to get us there or just show up and climb on a shuttle? thank you


----------



## bumbershoot

N Shah said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Does anyone have good recommendations on getting from Animal Kingdom to the World Car Transportation Center?  Also, how early should I leave the park if my rental pickup is at 6PM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This is an even more direct link to the Car Care Center. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/car-rental-services/



> You can also arrange for shuttle transportation to or from the Parks:
> 
> Magic Kingdom park/Transportation & Ticket Center
> Epcot: Taxi and shuttle parking
> Disney’s Hollywood Studios: Bus parking charter C-8
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom park**: Disabled parking*
> Disney’s Blizzard Beach: In front of main Guest entrance
> Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon: In front of main Guest entrance
> Disney Springs area: Between AMC Theatres and Planet Hollywood
> ESPN Wide World of Sports: In front of the main entrance







idohair2 said:


> When I google Car care center it comes of as a service center. Not a rental center.



It's a rental facility as well.



kappyfamily said:


> Does anyone know when we drop our rental car off at the Car Care Center can they bring us to Epcot? or do we just have them take us to Beach Club or somewhere close and walk from there? Also, do we need to book that shuttle to get us there or just show up and climb on a shuttle? thank you



Yep. Do call them now to make sure their link is up to date, but their site does say (as I linked to and quoted above) that you can be taken to parks. 

I have been picked up from parks, hotels, and ESPN. I have been dropped off at parks, the then-DownTownDisney, and resorts.


----------



## n2mm

Any word on Alamo/National returning to swan/dolphin area?


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

This is the first time that we haved needed to rent a car (usually only do Disney, but are trying a few nights at Universal and a couple of nights off-site before heading to Disney).
We are renting car from Avis @ Royal Pacific Resort at Universal, keeping it for 2 days while off-site (not cheap, but convenient, which is what we need) then dropping it at Avis @WDW Hilton, Disney Springs area.  
Has anyone ever picked up rental at Universal and dropped at Disney? Is there something else you would recommend instead? TIA


----------



## leebee

Just reserved a compact (or larger) car thru Alamo, pick up at MCO on 8/18 at 11am, drop off at Car Care Center at 6pm, $94. To find the Car Care Center, I had to enter pick up at MCO, drop off at Lake Buena Vista, FL. Screen then took me to the drop off location options, one of which is the CCC.


----------



## leebee

I haven't read this whole thread, so I don't know if it's been reported or not, but Hertz no longer has a location on Hotel Plaza Blvd/Disney Springs area. I got this info directly from Hertz, via email. The 3rd party bookers (Orbitz, Priceline, CarRentalSavers, etc) are still all listing this as a drop off/pick up location, but it's not. Just don't want anyone to have any last minute, rude surprises.


----------



## chrish2

Just cross posting from the UK Trip Planning.
------
We are doing a one way rental from Miami Airport next month. 

Are these the current *open *on property car rental locations?

WDW Car Care Center (Outside Magic Kingdom)
- Alamo
- National 
- Enterprise ($399 one way fee)

1751 Hotel Plaza Boulevard, Hilton Hotel at Disney World (Adjacent to Disney Springs)
- Avis

2305 Hotel Plaza Boulevard, DoubleTree Suites Disney Springs Area (Further along near the entrance of Disney property )
- Budget
- Payless


----------

